#ubuntu-irc 2008-02-26
<fetova> greetings
<jpatrick> hola fetova
<fetova> :D
<no0tic> hole everybody
<no0tic> hola :)
<Myrtti> moi
<jpatrick> Myrtti: it's always /me, /me, /me isn't it? No matter what the language :)
<Myrtti> if you mean my disabled /me, yes
<Myrtti> but "moi" is also "hi" in Finnish
<jpatrick> no0tic: you wouldn't happen to know a chikichiki from -es?
<no0tic> jpatrick, unfortunately not
<jpatrick> ~chikichiki!n=rodolfo@209.Red-80-33-38.staticIP.rima-tde.net  ] tu eres moderador en ubuntu-es???
<jpatrick> Myrtti: ah, cool
<no0tic> jpatrick, no, I don't know him
<jpatrick> no0tic: well, let's see how far he begs to get back in
<no0tic> jpatrick, I see erUSUL banned him 2 days ago
<jpatrick> ah someone was insulting him appartently
 * jpatrick forwards him to #-es-ops
<jpatrick> @syn
<botijo> ACK!
<jpatrick> ah, good, it's still alive
<jpatrick> botijo: %join #ubuntu-cl
<jpatrick> hrm
<nalioth> hmm, indeed
<jpatrick> stupid bot
<no0tic> connection problems?
<jpatrick> no, it just panics on startup and reconnects while connecting
<no0tic> jpatrick, you don't need to restart your connection if you want to restart irssi :)
<jpatrick> no0tic: I wanted to restart irssi
<no0tic> jpatrick, you can restart it without loosing connection ;)
<no0tic> jpatrick, /upgrade
<no0tic> jpatrick, restarts the irssi binary withou disconnecting :)
<jpatrick> no0tic: hmm, interesting
 * jpatrick tests
 * jpatrick wonders what on earth happened there?
<jpatrick> no0tic: not my favourite command no...
<no0tic> jpatrick, nothing happened
<no0tic> jpatrick, I didn't see you disconnecting :)
<jpatrick> no0tic: I like to still the list of people, etc, when I want to restart
<jpatrick> see*
<no0tic> jpatrick, I didn't understand
<jpatrick> no0tic: that I like to see /names, etc, when I join channels
<no0tic> jpatrick, ah, when you restart with /upgrade you don't really restart your connection..
<jpatrick> yeah...
<no0tic> jpatrick, you remain connected with all your channels joined.. so when irssi recatches his connection you don't see /names
<jpatrick> no0tic: at least it clears the backlog out...
<no0tic> yes
#ubuntu-irc 2008-02-27
<ePeppr> Hi everyone. Quick RSS question.
<LjL> ePeppr: support channel is #ubuntu
<ePeppr> ooohhh, ok. Sorry, I wanted to know about RSS technology implmentation, So #ubuntu it is.
<gyaresu> Would anyone care to admin approve my application to the ubuntu irc operator team? Or even ask me questions as to who I am and why I might want this.
<elkbuntu> gyaresu, which official ubuntu channels are you operator in?
<gyaresu> elkbuntu: Hey. I'm not. I thought it might be a nice way of starting. I've updated my launchpad profile today and just feel like It's time to make a bit more of an active contribution. https://launchpad.net/~gyaresu
<elkbuntu> gyaresu, the team isnt something you just join, sorry
<gyaresu> ah.
<elkbuntu> it's there for management and so we know who are ops, not so people can mooch ops
<gyaresu> No problem. I'll keep to what I'm doing there and tidy up around the edges ;)
<gyaresu> "mooch ops". Perhaps not the right turn of phrase.
<jpatrick> juliux: what client do you use?
<juliux> jpatrick, xchat
<juliux> with an external channel join list
<jpatrick> juliux: ah, ok, it's just that you joined before you were cloaked
<juliux> because xchat has limitation in the channel join field
<juliux> the problem is don't know how to tell xchat that it should wait with the joins
<jpatrick> juliux: freenode recommends: http://freenode.net/recommended/xchat/kludges/
<juliux> jpatrick, thxs
<jpatrick> no problem
<juliux> should i load the networklist?
<jpatrick> dunno, don't use xchat..
<juliux> why not?
<juliux> give me another grafical irc client;9
<juliux> and no pidgin is not an irc client;)
<erUSUL> juliux: but irssi is *the* irc client lol XD
<juliux> <-- needs a gui;)
<jpatrick> juliux: http://img267.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot3io7.png
<juliux> i know irssi, but i don't like it
<jpatrick> hersay
<juliux> i am an user;)
<jpatrick> juliux: it works!
<juliux> no realy
<juliux> the skript is not loaded by default on a xchat start
<jpatrick> did you remove the .txt from the filename name?
<juliux> jap
<jpatrick> juliux: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nocloakxchat
<juliux> i will search on the web how to load the skript right
<jpatrick> juliux: wer kommt wo?
<no0tic> jpatrick, is it "how do you do?"
<jpatrick> no0tic: it's "who comes where?" in German
<jpatrick> in reference to his /quit message
<no0tic> jpatrick, :)
<jpatrick> now we've scared him off.. hmm
<astharot> hello, can I change my cloak? I't like to use the name on launchpad :P
<astharot> because there's someone on launchapd registered with "astharot" and it's confusing
<jpatrick> astharot: you have to ask nalioth nicely :)
<PriceChild> hey astharot
<PriceChild> astharot, what do you want it changed to?
<PriceChild> astharot, please register the new nick on nickserv, link the current one to it, and set it as the master.
<astharot> I want to use this one, I just want to change the cloak
<PriceChild> astharot (n=sithlord@ubuntu/member/astharot)
<astharot> *I'd like to... :)
<PriceChild> the cloak is set to this one?
<astharot> yes
<PriceChild> you want to change it to a different nickname?
<astharot> I'd like to change ubuntu/member/astharot to ubuntu/member/gerardo
<astharot> that's my name on launchpad
<nalioth> astharot: you can use whatever nick you like
<PriceChild> please register gerado with nickserv, link astharot to it, then set gerado to master.
<nalioth> astharot: just do as PriceChild asks first so we can cloak you as you ask
<astharot> uhm I cannot use this nickname with a different cloak?
<PriceChild> Yes you can.
<PriceChild> But you need to own the new nickname.
<astharot> ok
<PriceChild> the two nicknames will be linked together and both display the same cloak
<gerardo> well it's not mine :)
<PriceChild> pardon?
<astharot> gerardo is already registered
<PriceChild> ah, yes
<nalioth> that is a problem
<PriceChild> (missed an 'r' out when i checked it last)
<astharot> :\
<astharot> so, no solution?
<PriceChild> astharot, one moment please.
<astharot> sure
<PriceChild> astharot the cloak was changed. You should identify to nickserv to get the new one :)
<astharot> PriceChild: perfect! thanks :)
 * P3L|C4N0 saludos
<nalioth> hola
<P3L|C4N0> hi nalioth
#ubuntu-irc 2008-02-28
 * P3L|C4N0 saludos
<nalioth> hola
<P3L|C4N0> hola nalioth
<fetova> o/
#ubuntu-irc 2008-02-29
 * P3L|C4N0 slds
<fetova> o/
 * P3L|C4N0 slds
#ubuntu-irc 2008-03-01
 * P3L|C4N0 slds
#ubuntu-irc 2008-03-02
<Martian|Irssi> Is #ubuntu-offtopic logged? I checked
<Martian|Irssi>       
<Martian|Irssi>       
<Martian|Irssi> Sorry about the newlines, pasted the wrong stuff. the link Ubotu gives me.
<jpatrick> Martian|Irssi: none of offtopic....
<erUSUL> anybody else has seen this?
<erUSUL> <FarooqSb> ##Linux on Dalnet needs some good company and good channel operators. type /server -m irc.dal.net (or  /connect irc.dal.net) and join ##Linux. Be there for some time.
<erUSUL> on a pm
<ompaul> erUSUL, yes
<ompaul> avoid them
<ompaul> we are getting spammed with them staff have been informed (but may be on lunch ;-))
<ompaul> !staff|  ^
<ubotu> ^: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel or Gary,  I could use a bit of your time :)
<ompaul> woo the highlights :)
<ompaul> I did wish them a happy kline
<erUSUL> XD thanks for the (lunch) time to inform me XD
<jpatrick> ompaul: do you know how these: "NAT Server Sets" work?
<jpatrick> I'm trying to forward port 80 to my apache
<ompaul> jpatrick, been missing to now - pm me
<jussi01> !open
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about open - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
#ubuntu-irc 2009-02-23
<Odo> :*
<itnet7> Greetings
<itnet7> Does anyone have the time to help me get the irc-cloak setup? https://launchpad.net/~itnet7
<pleia2> itnet7: first follow the steps here: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<pleia2> (associate an email address, link an alternate nick)
<pleia2> once that's done, wait for a freenode staff member to become active here and they'll hook you up
 * pleia2 nudges Pricey and nalioth
<Pici> itnet7: Congrats on membership :)
<itnet7> Thanks Pici
<itnet7> pleia2 sorry I didn't notice it didn't authenticate me earlier
<itnet7> this is my master nick
<itnet7> I will leave and come right back
<itnet7> right now I have an unafilliated cloak
<pleia2> itnet7: did you set an alternate nick?
<itnet7> oh... maybe not :-) let me run through that portion thanks!
<itnet7> okay sorry had to work a bit ;-)
<itnet7> pleia2: the alternate nick is setup now :-)
<pleia2> great :) nalioth or Pricey can hook you up with your host once they drop by
<Pici> They already did
<Pici> pleia2: Thanks for getting him setup :)
<pleia2> oh good :)
<itnet7> Thanks guys!!
<itnet7> and gals!
<Mean-Machine> hello. Is it normal to have 3 locobots for IRC logs in 1 channel? It makes reading the logs very painful
<nicolas> which channel ?
<Mean-Machine> nicolas, #ubuntu-ie
<nicolas> i highlight concerned person
<Mean-Machine> cheers
<nicolas> Mean-Machine, should be ok now no ?
<Mean-Machine> nicolas, looks good! thanks
<ubot2> In #ubuntu-ie, Mean-Machine said: !gbj is GlobalBugJam - for more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GlobalBugJam
<ubot2> In #ubuntu-ie, ebel said: !bugjam is <alias> gbj
<nicolas> very interressing ubot2 :p
<ubot2> In #ubuntu-ie, ebel said: !globalbugjam is <alias> gbj
<Mean-Machine> nicolas, doesn't it need to be approved by someone?
<Myrtti> ubot2: !gbj
<ubot2> Factoid 'gbj' not found
<nicolas> Mean-Machine, what you mean ?
<Myrtti> ubot2: gbj
<Myrtti> Mean-Machine: yup
<Mean-Machine> Myrtti, thought so
#ubuntu-irc 2009-02-24
<kennymc0> good morning i was directed here to get my new ubuntu member cloak approved since i just became an ubuntu member
<kennymc0> morning johnc4510-laptop
<johnc4510-laptop> hey
<nalioth> kennymc0: do you have a launchpad page?
<kennymc0> yep
<kennymc0> https://launchpad.net/~kennymc0
<kennymc0> thankyou
<johnc4510-laptop> nalioth: thx
<Linux_Time> Jemand da der mir sagen kann wieso ich in #ubuntu-de gebannt bin?..
<Linux_Time> Someone here who can Say me why i'm banned in #ubuntu-de ?
<[NikO]> root perhaps ?
<Linux_Time> hmm
<Linux_Time> brb
<[NikO]>  *!*=root@*!#root
<Guest83706> >.<
<Guest83706> i can't user another username because there are some problems with my system :/
<Guest83706> i can't access Home and the files there
<Guest83706> ClamTk ._.
<[NikO]> ...
<[NikO]> using root to come on irc is ...
<Guest83706> 'not nice'
<Guest83706> hmm
<ubot4> michazoet called the ops in #ubuntu-berlin ()
<ttx> I would like to have an ubuntu cloak. See https://launchpad.net/~ttx for details of my Ubuntu membership.
<erUSUL> ttx: you will have to wait for someone who can cloak you... iirc nalioth Pici jpds ?
<Myrtti> nalioth or Pricey
<erUSUL> Myrtti: thanks
<ttx> erUSUL: thx, no hurry anyway :)
<ttx> it's done now. Thx to whoever did it.
<MTecknology> There's not many people more awesomer than nalioth on irc, is there? :P
<MTecknology> @freenode/staff/ubuntu.member.nick only thing better would be @freenode/staff/canonical.launchpad.nick
<MTecknology> I don't know of anyone with that type of mask, and I can't imagine the lack of sleep that would be required for something like that :P
<nanotube> hey guys... so let's say i want to run an copy of ubottu on a different channel of my choosing... are there instructions somewhere for getting the code and setting up the bot?
<Pici> !botclone
<ubottu> Ubottu uses supybot, which is available in the main !repositories, with additional plugins that are available at http://ubottu.com/clone.html
<nanotube> Pici: thanks, i'll take a look :)
<Pici> nanotube: np
<nanotube> Pici: quick question: so if i just want the factoids, is that in the main supybot code, or is that one of the ubuntu-special tweaks?
<nanotube> the factoid functionality, that is, not the actual ubuntu factoids that ubottu has
<Pici> nanotube: Thats the Encyclopedia plugin from the lp page
<nanotube> Pici: aha, found it - thanks again :)
#ubuntu-irc 2009-02-25
<mruiz> hi all
<Pici> hi
<mruiz> what is the difference between op levels and op flags?
<Pici> Flags describe what modes an operator can take within a channel.
<mruiz> thanks Pici
<Zic> does somebody know what is the "Successoir" line in /msg ChanServ info #ubuntu-irc (for example)?
<Zic> Successor*
<Zic> (and how it was choose/can we change it in our channels?)
<jpds> Zic: I think, that's the person who becomes channel founder, should the current founder's account expire.
<Zic> jpds: I thought too, but we don't choose the successor actually, so I asked myself if we can change it, or at least, how was it automatically chosen
<jpds> Zic: People in #freenode might have a better idea.
<Zic> jpds: I already asked there ^^" I'm re-asking here because apparently, not every channels has a "Successor line", #ubuntu-irc has
<Zic> and all #ubuntu-fr* has one too, without manipulations in our side...
<jussi01> Zic: I dont actually know, but to my head I would expect that the founder of these channels has changed at some point, and the replacement for the original founder, the one with founder status now, is the sucessor.
<jussi01> phew... does that make sense?
<ehloreverse> Hi
<[NikO]> ehloreverse, what is your question ?
<ehloreverse> [NikO], Do you have who is irclogs.ubuntu.com staff ?
<ehloreverse> I'm looking someone staff for irclogs.ubuntu.com
<ehloreverse> who is ?
<[NikO]> query zed
<ehloreverse> I know him. You've said the other day.
<ehloreverse> He says "I can't help."
<Pricey> ehloreverse: What's up?
<ehloreverse> Pricey, Can we talk on the private?
<ubot4> jacekowski called the ops in #ubuntu-uk ()
#ubuntu-irc 2009-02-26
<kristian_> .
<Nafallo> ehrm
<Nafallo> random
<Myrtti> very
#ubuntu-irc 2009-02-27
<ehloreverse> Hi
<ehloreverse> who is official staff of irclogs.ubuntu.com ?
<ehloreverse> I want talking about the legal subject.
<maowos> Yesterday, I updated my ubuntu os, then I cann't enter into desktop after logging in.    What to do?
<Nafallo> maowos: go to #ubuntu and ask please :-)
<Nafallo> maowos: this is not a support channel
<maowos> which channel?
<maowos> ok
<ehloreverse> Hi, I'm search a admin of irclogs.ubuntu.com for talking about the a legal issue.
<ehloreverse> Who is ?
<nizarus> ehloreverse, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-irc-council/+members
<ehloreverse> Thank you nizarus
<ehloreverse> Do you know nick of theres ?
<ehloreverse> or how i can find ?
<ehloreverse> how can i find ?
<ehloreverse> ok, i have find.
<ehloreverse> word in the end of link url
<ehloreverse> as link.
<ehloreverse> as nick.
<ehloreverse> Thank you.
<nizarus> that's it ehloreverse :)
<ehloreverse> :)
#ubuntu-irc 2009-02-28
<khanh_coltech> hi all :)
<khanh_coltech> how can i add ubotu to loco irc channel?
<ziroday> khanh_coltech: you need to ask the folks in #ubuntu-eu
<khanh_coltech> ziroday: thanks :)
<nalioth> ziroday: you have options
<nalioth> ubottu: tell khanh_coltech about botclone
<ubottu> khanh_coltech, please see my private message
<ziroday> nalioth: oh woops I completely misread it, I thought he was asking for a locobot
<ziroday> khanh_coltech: apologies
<khanh_coltech> nalioth:  thanh :)
 * nalioth just like having the bot /msg people :D
<Myrtti> nalioth: is ubot3's !info somehow broken?
#ubuntu-irc 2009-03-01
<ubot4> In #Ubuntu-US-AZ, Jeff_Martin said: !jeff is great!
<ubot4> In #Ubuntu-US-AZ, Jeff_Martin said: !no, jeff is great
<ubot4> In ubot4, Jeff_Martin said: jeff is great!
<jester-> hi
<ubot2> In #ubuntu-vn, khanh_coltech said: !hi is <reply> Chio
<ubot2> In #ubuntu-vn, khanh_coltech said: !hi is Chio
<jpds> Aha.
<ubot2> In #ubuntu-vn, khanh_coltech said: !hi is <reply> chào
<ubot2> In #ubuntu-vn, khanh_coltech said: !hi is <reply> chòa
<ubot2> In #ubuntu-vn, khanh_coltech said: !hi is <reply> chào
<ubot2> In ubot2, MrTux_HDB said: !ubuntu-vn is <reply> Cộng đồng Ubuntu Việt. Trang chủ Ubuntu-Vn.Org
<ubot2> In #ubuntu-vn, tuanhung said: !linux is <reply> "firefox là một trình duyệt tương tự như internet explorer
<ubot2> In #ubuntu-vn, tuanhung said: !linux is <reply> "firefox là một trình duyệt tương tự như internet explorer"
<ubot2> In #ubuntu-vn, tuanhung said: !firefox is <reply> "firefox là một trình duyệt tương tự như internet explorer"
<jpds> Hmm.
<nicolas> really interessing :)
<ubot2> In #ubuntu-vn, marsdtn said: !no,!fix broken is <reply> Lỗi hỏng gói, vào Terminal gõ lệnh : sudo apt-get install -f
<Myrtti> jpds: how are you going to fix that?
<jpds> Myrtti: Fix what?
<Myrtti> are all those factoids going to come here instead of their database
<jpds> Myrtti: Woo, that should do it.
<khanh_coltech> Myrtti: ubuntu-ops doesnt for idle?
<Myrtti> nope
<Myrtti> !idle-#ubuntu-ops
<ubottu> Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Flare183> Does the bot have a sarcasm factoid?
<jussi01> !search sarcasm
<ubottu> Found:
 * Flare183 thinks that the bot should have one
<Myrtti> Flare183: you do?
<Pricey> why?
<Flare183> Yes, because a lot of people show bad sarcasm when they don't obey the fules
<Flare183> rules*
<Myrtti> Flare183: hold on, let me get my hypnotism gear from the closet so I can pry the suggestion for the factoid from your brain
 * Flare183 laughs
<Myrtti> watch the asterisk
<Myrtti>      *
<Myrtti>  *
<Myrtti>           *
<Flare183> ???
<Myrtti> *BLING*
 * Flare183 is confused
<Myrtti> you're now hypnotised. Please give us your suggestion for the sarcasm factoid.
<Nafallo> ha!
<Myrtti> </sarcasm>
<Myrtti> no but seriously
<Myrtti> Flare183: if you want a factoid, then atleast give us a suggestion what it should have
<Myrtti> and explain with a bit more precision why we need that factoid
<Flare183> I suggest that we have a "bad sarcasm" factoid
<Myrtti> which would say what?
<Flare183> hmmm
<Myrtti> "sarcasm. it's bad for you."
<jussi01> rofl
<Flare183> That, or "Don't use Sarcasm to not obey the rules" or something like that
<Myrtti> "thank you thank you, you've been a wonderful audience. I'm here for the whole weekend. And please, TRY THE FISH!"
 * Myrtti takes her sarcasm generator to the pawn shop
 * Nafallo gives Myrtti a camel
<Myrtti> ooh a camel. Does it know how to code perl?
<Myrtti> if not, useless animal.
<Myrtti> ooh, it's 2200
<Myrtti> should put the music volume down
<Nafallo> Myrtti: no. it's 2009 still
<Myrtti> pft.
<Nafallo> :-D
<Nafallo> STOP LIVING IN THE FUTURE! ;-D
<jussi01> l
<Myrtti> Nafallo: stop grabbing to the past!
<Nafallo> and god damn. you're apparently 2h in the future :-P
<Myrtti> indeed!
<jussi01> I should kick both of you...
<Nafallo> Myrtti: I think I meant "move to the UK" ;-)
<Myrtti> jussi01: I love you
<Myrtti> don't kick me, please.
<Nafallo> oh hai jussi01 :-)
<Myrtti> my skin is so gentle and gets bruised so easily
<Myrtti> Nafallo: it's on my list, sweetums :-)
<jussi01> hehe
<Myrtti> 15d, 3h, 45m, 10s!
<Myrtti> wheeeeee
<Myrtti> anyway
<Nafallo> Myrtti: wow. didn't realise you were moving so soon...
<Myrtti> no, I'm not
<Myrtti> but my plane lands then, and I don't have a return ticket O:-)
<Nafallo> hehe. that's what we call moving ;-)
<Myrtti> nah. I'm still going to pay my rent to Tampere and am planning to come back
<Myrtti> I'm just going to stay for a month or so so buying a ticket back isn't really that important yet
<Nafallo> where are we?
<Nafallo> I thought we were in -ops the whole time damnit :-P
<Myrtti> hehe
<Myrtti> :-P
<Myrtti> Flare183: your suggestion for the factoid doesn't really cut it
<Nafallo> the wonders of alt+a ;-)
<Myrtti> Flare183: I still don't understand what you're aiming with it
<Flare183> aww ok Its just a suggestion
<Flare183> The purpose of it would be this: When are in #ubuntu and ask someone to watch there language and then they respond to you with bad sarcasm
<nizarus> hello
<nizarus> how te retrive a forgotten irc passwd ?
<nizarus> s/te/to
<jpds> nizarus: For a chanel?
<nizarus> no jpds a user
<nizarus> for a user
<jpds> Ask in #freenode for a password reset.
<nizarus> thx jpds
#ubuntu-irc 2010-03-01
<arand> Hmm, sorry for being naggy, but how's the !pae factoid coming along?
<persia> !pae
<Tm_T> oh boy
<Tm_T> is there wikipage for it?
<arand> Tm_T: Not a good one, my proposed factoid was linking to wikipedia only, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE isn't really very good in my opinion.
<sfsoc> good morning :)
<sfsoc> who is german and part of the IRC Team?
<sfsoc> the mailing list seems to be english only, right?
<persia> English is encouraged for the mailing list.  There may be several who can read/write German available.  Just ask (indicating that you need translation support).  Be aware that the lag for non-English questions can be longer than for questions in English..
<sfsoc> i see, and for this channel, how could i find out who is german?
<persia> Stellen Sie eine Frage auf Deutsch :)
<sfsoc> :)
<erUSUL> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<sfsoc> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-irc's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Tm_T> arand: hi
<arand> Tm_T: Hia
<Tm_T> arand: ok, what does PAE wikipage miss, and can you fill that?
<arand> Tm_T: It's rather out of date, and also a bit too much "I tried this and it appears to work"... I
<arand> Tm_T: I've never been much of a wiki-writer, hence I reckon it'd take me a whole to do that, but if necessary I'll look into it when I get some time/feel like I can actually make it better...
<Tm_T> arand: simply provide the text into it, if you don't handle the formatting
<Myrtti> yeah, that's the beauty of wiki
<Myrtti> there usually is a wikigeek that fixes the formatting
<arand> But I'm not even sure about the text/it would take me quite a while sat I down with it, but I guess I'll have to do it at some point, then.
<Tm_T> arand: you can throw even some information, doesn't need to be clear sentences necessarily
<erUSUL> !fhs
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<animalprimate> I would like a cloak
<m4v> animalprimate: you need to be an ubuntu member for ubuntu cloaks, ask in #freenode for unaffiliated cloak
<animalprimate> i will join ubuntu
<m4v> check the procedure for becoming a member then
<m4v> !member
<ubottu> Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
#ubuntu-irc 2010-03-02
<animalprimate> #join ubuntu-beginners
<arand> I have someone who has been dropped to the maintenance shell on a failed fsck, I would suggest running "fsck -fy" but I've had diverse comments on the propriety of that, what do you say?
<persia> I say we need better advertisement of good second-level support channels :)
<jdong> arand: it can or cannot be the correct thing to do :)
<jdong> arand: the "correct" thing to do is do a dd type full backup before attempting a fsck -fy on a corrupted disk
<persia> fsck -fy will either fix or competely break the filesystem, depending on the way in which it's broken.  It's very hard to know which will happen in advance without detailed knowledge.
<Tm_T> basic rule with everything: avoid --force (;
<jdong> Tm_T: except for fsck, IMO
<jdong> e2fsck especially may ask you a million (not exaggerating) y/n questions without -f
<jdong> and ^C on a fsck is bad etiquette if you regret your decision
<Tm_T> jdong: and usually with good reason
<jdong> and job control is unavailable in the rescue shell
<jdong> Tm_T: indeed. as persia said, fsck -fy is the close-eyes-and-pull-trigger repair method :)
<Tm_T> like installing packages with "dpkg -i --force-all"
<jdong> oh that's typically just a bad idea period :)
<arand> Ok, /home is on separate partition, so I intend to recommend the trigger...
<jdong> arand: please give a you-should-dd-if-you-care disclaimer first :)
<jdong> there is a nonzero risk of completely trashing the filesystem and ending up worse than where he is now
<persia> arand: Try recommending to boot a liveCD first, perform a dd backup, force-mount the filesystem, attempt to extract /etc, and then pull the trigger.  That makes is less likely to be horrible when something goes wrong.
<persia> Does anyone remember the channel name that was *supposed* to provide second-level support?
<Tm_T> persia: #kubuntu
<jdong> there's second-level support?
 * Tm_T hides
<jdong> #ubuntu-devel?
<jdong> ;-)
<persia> :p
 * persia reads mail archives
<arand> Is kokoveron in #ubuntu a bot? has been told countless times to stop...
<arand> oh, nvm
<Myrtti> next time will end up him being banned
<Myrtti> like so
<erUSUL> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<rww> erUSUL: You can do /msg ubottu !factoid instead of calling them randomly in channels...
<erUSUL> rww: ok; did not know it was so annoying given the activity of this channel. but point taken
<DJones> Might be worth keeping an eye on crixtiano in #u looking at the command they've just posted, enough people have warned them about it
<GPenguin> leche: please invite the other asperger guy k1l too
<GPenguin> [20:00] <GPenguin> wenn sich leute schon "kill" nennen kannst du raten was kommt wenn du eine andere meinung vertrittst
<GPenguin> [20:00] * ChanServ gives channel operator status to sdx23
<GPenguin> [20:00] * You have been kicked from #ubuntu-de by sdx23 (you should know better)
<GPenguin> absolutely against the Code of Conduct
<GPenguin> AGAIN;
<GPenguin> so bring these people online, i need to escalate this
<k1l> hi
<bekks> hi k1l
<GPenguin> the asperger syndrome can not rule #ubuntu-de
<GPenguin> we have the code of conduct for a reason
<k1l> GPenguin: what about u stop ur private war?
<GPenguin> and we want to be respectful
<GPenguin> k1l: and we dont want to speak about war only because your language is full of violence
<bekks> you are not respectful since calling others to have asperger.
<GPenguin> why?
<GPenguin> i think you are too immature for IRC
<bekks> i dont know WHY you are acting that way, but you are.
<GPenguin> bring the chat log to #ubuntu-irc and show me one sign of disrespect from my side
<k1l> what about u accept the channel rules and keep the support-channel clear for support. ur offtopic doesnt belong to the supportchannel
<k1l> and to flame about my nick doesnt make u act respectfull
<GPenguin> a person with asperger who gives himself the name "kill" who is defacing beginners and banning quickly is addressed by me not as sign of disrespect but because its growing out to a massive problem on the german chat rooms
<GPenguin> and bekks is suspcious to have asperger too
<k1l> even to call all supporters to have the asperger syndrom
<GPenguin> means they disqualify for moderation roles
<bekks> GPenguin: please stop your suspicions.
<GPenguin> because they bring violent language to the german ubuntu channels
<k1l> the support channel got a quite good standing in the freenode services. so what is ur real problem with this?
<bekks> I am no moderator nor op anyway.
<GPenguin> they constantly attack newbies with the comment "your question is off-topic" while the situation asks for a polite welcome to these people
<k1l> GPenguin: u wanna make a private war to become admin?
<GPenguin> what?
<GPenguin> i want german ubuntu channels to be newbie friendly
<k1l> GPenguin: they are
<GPenguin> if you dont stop with your nonesense about war i can escalate to the mailing lists
<k1l> lol
<GPenguin> thats funny for you?
<k1l> u r talking about escalating all the time
<GPenguin> thats a hint with polite language, you speak about war which is violent
<k1l> we tried to find a way with u in our own admin channel. u got very rude so u got kicked
<GPenguin> thats a hint with polite language, you speak about war which is violent
<GPenguin> show my rudeness
<GPenguin> i am curious
<leche> # 20:18:09 <dfs> [20:13] * [alamar] (~alamar@BOfH.euirc.net): Julian D. Seifert
<GPenguin> thats old rubbish
<leche> http://nopaste.euirc.net/index.php?id=06a48b6ac9
<leche> heres your rudeness
<GPenguin> thats DAYS OLD
<GPenguin> today, we have the 2nd of march young boy
<GPenguin> quote something from today that shows rudeness
<k1l> GPenguin: stop trolling around
<GPenguin> <bullgard>> bekks: GPenguin hat hier zum Thema gesprochen.
<GPenguin> that was right before you banned me, JERKFACE.
<k1l> *sigh*
<bekks> well, please dont mix around multiple conversation streams.
<k1l> thats all. bb guys
<GPenguin> you disqualify for moderation roles because you call me a troll
<bekks> ME, i was talking with bullgard.
<bekks> and I'd better leave too. byebye.
<GPenguin> ---
<GPenguin> i join right now:
<GPenguin> [20:09] <GPenguin> bullgard: komm mal bitte auf #ubuntu-irc
<GPenguin> [20:09] * ChanServ gives channel operator status to k1l
<GPenguin> [20:09] * You have left channel #ubuntu-de (requested by k1l (GPenguin))
<GPenguin> see how abusive they are?
<GPenguin> and this paste from leche was a private conversation from days ago which was happening on a totally different network
<GPenguin> its on somebody with higher priviledges within the IRC Team to stop these asperger people and their violent attitude
<leche> do i need to paste the conversation in #ubuntu-de-op too?
<GPenguin> because we are slowly getting a climate like on #debian.de on german ubuntu channels
<GPenguin> i am willing to bring this up on #freenode again if nobody feels called
<GPenguin> and i am also willing to post to several mailing lists if 1 single person calls me a troll again
<leche> they will tell you again they wont do anything
<GPenguin> or bans me for no rule violation
<GPenguin> leche: shut the heck up already
<leche> thats it, you violated the rules
<Myrtti> GPenguin: quite rude...
<GPenguin> leche: go back to your playground
<GPenguin> Myrtti: i am fed up already
<Tm_T> GPenguin: that's not nicely said, and no there's no excuses for rudeness
<GPenguin> Tm_T: if you look at my experiences from the last 7 days, then you are sorry _together_ with me
<GPenguin> because we are slowly getting a climate like on #debian.de on german ubuntu channels
<GPenguin> thats very frustrating
<GPenguin> they are bashing newbies for nonesense
<GPenguin> they make up fake rules and ban people
<GPenguin> because they obviously suffer from the asperger syndrom and should not play moderation officers
<leche> the rules are no fake rules and well documented
<GPenguin> leche: i said shut up, i had enough of your nonesense on #ubuntu-de
<leche> you referred to read them, though
<GPenguin> leche: then show me 1 single rule violation of _today_
<GPenguin> [19:59] <GPenguin> aber verlagern wir das besser auf einen admin channel damit sich auch was ändert
<GPenguin> [19:59] * KEBA (~mario@f048163068.adsl.alicedsl.de) has joined #ubuntu-de
<GPenguin> [19:59] <<leche>> GPenguin: der deutsche op channel ist #ubuntu-de-op
<GPenguin> [19:59] <<bullgard>> bekks: GPenguin hat hier zum Thema gesprochen.
<GPenguin> [19:59] * caillean bewirft die leute mal mit rosa wattebäuschchen *
<GPenguin> [19:59] <GPenguin> leche: der reicht hier nicht aus, wir sollten auf #ubuntu-irc
<GPenguin> [19:59] <<bekks>> bullgard: ...
<GPenguin> [20:00] <GPenguin> bullgard: bitte renne in keinen ban wegen mir
<GPenguin> [20:00] <<leche>> bullgard: GPenguin bekks xMine, die diskussion ist hier nun beendet.
<GPenguin> [20:00] <<bekks>> leche: ack syn.
<GPenguin> [20:00] <GPenguin> wenn sich leute schon "kill" nennen kannst du raten was kommt wenn du eine andere meinung vertrittst
<DreamThief> GPenguin: STOP IT
<leche> GPenguin: you continued bashing on the situation of #ubuntu-de in the support-chan after 3 ops told you to stop it.
<GPenguin> [20:00] * ChanServ gives channel operator status to sdx23
<GPenguin> [20:00] * You have been kicked from #ubuntu-de by sdx23 (you should know better)
<GPenguin> [20:08] * Now talking on #ubuntu-de
<GPenguin> [20:08] * Topic for #ubuntu-de is: Der deutschsprachige Support-Channel von Ubuntu - http://ubuntuusers.de | Channelregeln:  http://tinyurl.com/Channelregeln | Paste:  http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de | CoC:  http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu/Code_of_Conduct | Offtopic: #ubuntu-de-offtopic | Rufen von OPs mittels "alarm"
<DreamThief> lol
<DreamThief> jussi01: thx ;)
<jussi01> GPenguin: use a pastebin please
<GPenguin> "lol, thanks for the ban"  <-- do you finally see what i mean?
 * DreamThief .oO( he should rather use a trashbin and put himself inside. )
<GPenguin> THAT is their spirit
<GPenguin> show me how that complies with the code of conduct
<GPenguin> i am curious
<Pici> !appeals
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<GPenguin> because _i_ am the newbie and they are those guys who follow the code of conduct since how long?
<GPenguin> Pici: a bit late for an appeal... dont you think?
<Pici> GPenguin: Then I'm not sure what you hope to accomplish here.
<GPenguin> Pici: which mailing list is best suited for a long, post in german language that covers this problem?
<Pici> GPenguin: There is none to my knowledge.
<GPenguin> because we are slowly getting a climate like on #debian.de on german ubuntu channels
<MenZa> I would say this is a case for the German LoCo team to deal with, perhaps on a forthcoming LoCo meeting?
<jussi01> GPenguin: the ircc one mentioned in the !appeals factoid, we have a german speaker who can fill us in
<GPenguin> so you guys agree that german ubuntu channels should absorb the hostile and anti social climate of gentoo and debian channels?
<KaiL> GPenguin, then we won't discuss this now..
<GPenguin> KaiL: not?
<GPenguin> so i better bring this up on #freenode?
<Pici> GPenguin: I don't think we can make any comment on the situation until we've seen the facts.
<jussi01> However, you should of course take it up with the german ops as a first point of call
<GPenguin> Pici: you saw facts live on channel ... how they were treating me
<DreamThief> GPenguin: come on, the initial problem was your offtopic talk in our support channel und you have been asked to use the offtopic channel. and some of our supporters told you that starting a  discussion about the best irc client would rather lead to a flamewar than something usefull. what's so bad about that?
<GPenguin> "lol, thanks for the ban" as reaction when i accidently pasted the log instead of the url
<GPenguin> perfect example
<GPenguin> no, DreamThief is not telling the truth
<leche> he is.
<GPenguin> there is a crowd of 5 channel ops who play the super cop who bans fast
<DreamThief> you don't need to go off like a rocket.
<GPenguin> that is the main problem not me
<DreamThief> hm
<GPenguin> because i received private messages from a lot of people so far who told me to go on, because they also dont like this anti social climate on #ubuntu-de
<GPenguin> i can post to any mailing list you like
<leche> do.
<DreamThief> come on
<GPenguin> or i can keep trying to post to #freenode till somebody gets fedup
<MenZa> GPenguin: #freenode has nothing to do with this issue :)
<GPenguin> MenZa: harassment of users is a network problem
<Pici> #freenode will not interfere with channel operations.
<leche> MenZa: he told him 10 times but he didnt want to listen.
<leche> they*
<DreamThief> d'oh.
<DreamThief> I give up with this.
<GPenguin> we are slowly getting a hostile and anti social climate like on #debian.de on german ubuntu channels
<GPenguin> and it can be seen as harassment of new users from chanops side
<GPenguin> thats a network problem
<MenZa> Right, would anyone be so kind as to link me to full unedited logs of this, and I'll see if I can make some sense of it
<leche> MenZa: do you speak german?
<DreamThief> GPenguin: well but what do you think your behaviour will lead to?
<MenZa> leche: Nur ein Bisschen, aber ich kann viel verstanden :)
<bullgard> I support GPenguin's point of view.
<GPenguin> Pici: i name you 4-5 people who should move from their moderation position from #ubuntu-de to #debian.de and everything is fine
<GPenguin> so the rest of us can welcome new users as the code of conduct suggests
<KaiL> "us"?
<bullgard> Yes: us.
<bullgard> The ubuntu community.
<KaiL> I haven't seen you before...
<bullgard> If you have seen me before is irrelevant.
<KaiL> not you, the Penguin
<bullgard> KaiL: So please make more precise startements, ploease.
<bullgard> s/startments/statements/
<GPenguin> [20:06] <<leche>> # 20:18:09 <dfs> [20:13] * [alamar] (~alamar@BOfH.euirc.net): Julian D. Seifert
<GPenguin> [20:07] <GPenguin> thats old rubbish
<GPenguin> [20:07] <<leche>> http://nopaste.euirc.net/index.php?id=06a48b6ac9
<GPenguin> ^^  and this here has nothing to do with ubuntu or freenode
<m4v> GPenguin: please don't paste here
<GPenguin> he is a warez guy from euIRC
<GPenguin> and IRC-Net
<MenZa> I'm reading the logs now.
<GPenguin> that was pasted here by leche
<GPenguin> MenZa: do you speak some german by chance?
<MenZa> GPenguin: Nur ein Bisschen, aber ich verstehe meisteins.
<GPenguin> [20:24] <<bullgard>> The ubuntu community.  <-- danke
<leche> MenZa: the logs from euirc just show how GPenguin behaves when hes upset.
<leche> MenZa: its not the actual incident
<leche> wait a moment
<GPenguin> MenZa: sorry that you have to go through all the mess from several days ago. it was not my intention to invite these violent chanops to bring this old rubbish up again
<leche> this is the actual one: http://pastebin.com/F11sn3Ep
<MenZa> leche: I'm looking at the incident from the LoCo bot :)
<MenZa> http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2010/03/02/%23ubuntu-de.html
<GPenguin> today i was not offending a single rule and was banned twice - again!
<leche> yepp
<leche> GPenguin: you were
<GPenguin> only because they are afraid i could manage that they are removed as chanops
<GPenguin> which is what i desire _now_
<m4v> GPenguin: you were muted
<leche> you were told several times not to do this discussion in the supportchannel.
<GPenguin> m4v: same effect, its a ban
<m4v> is not.
<GPenguin> its violence
<GPenguin> for no reason
<jussi01> Do the german channels have their own version of guidelines or do you use the english ones we supply?
<GPenguin> because i tried to calm bullgard down that nothing happens to him how it happens to me
<GPenguin> do you get it?
<leche> jussi01: we have a set of rules described here, but Gpenguin refused to read them (link following)
<GPenguin> because some german chanops are _violent_
<leche> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LocoTeam/IRC
<GPenguin> leche: especially you. thats why: the asperger syndrome problem
<m4v> GPenguin: it wasn't for "no reason" you pasted a full log here
<MenZa> I assume you mean "trigger-happy" when you say "violent", GPenguin
<bullgard> leche: No, The logs clearly show that GPenguin tried to help newcomers in the #ubuntu-de channel to get answered their questions.
<GPenguin> the #debian.de problem mixes
<DreamThief> okay, now can you tell me how we can be violent to you if we are interacting via irc ..?
<GPenguin> people with asperger syndrome should not play moderation roles, because they are violent chanops
<Myrtti> can you people  calm down?
<GPenguin> DreamThief: you call people trolls for no reason
<GPenguin> newbies are _not_ trolls. they are PEOPLE!
<GPenguin> code of conduct!
<bullgard> Yes indeed.
<MenZa> Right, let me get this straight--#ubuntu-de is a traffic-heavy channel, which, like #ubuntu, encourages offtopic talk in the -offtopic channel. A user requested suggestions for IRC channels, was asked not to ask meta questions, and a number of people joined in to suggest their favourite clients. All in all, a pretty peaceful discussion.
<GPenguin> MenZa: correct
<DreamThief> GPenguin: come on, you're not the center of the universe. how can you be so damn shure that your sight of the things is the only true?
<MenZa> That said, there were calls to take the issue to #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<KaiL> <GPenguin> newbies are _not_ trolls. they are PEOPLE! << well, most of them..
<GPenguin> MenZa: but 4-5 people on the access list on #ubuntu-de are taking it too far with their anti social attitude
<bullgard> MenZa: Yes.
<GPenguin> MenZa: and its ruininig the social climate for the german ubuntu community
<MenZa> These calls were ignored, and the discussion escalated, pretty much landing us where we are now.
<DreamThief> MenZa: exactly
<GPenguin> MenZa: i see that as harassment of users by 4-5 chanops
<KaiL> GPenguin, are you trying to make a record in "insults per Minute"?
<GPenguin> MenZa: and as you can see is #ubuntu-irc not capable of fixing this problem
<GPenguin> KaiL: please shut up if you have nothing positive to add
<MenZa> Guys, let's all just *calm* *down*
<GPenguin> okay :)
<GPenguin> i am calm
<MenZa> Insults and spiteful remarks solve nothing; let's be constructive instead
<m4v> GPenguin: y'know, you're a pretty violent person for describe a mute as violence
<GPenguin> m4v: dude. i fight alone against bans and defacements
<GPenguin> only bullgard speaks for me, do you realize that?
<bullgard> Some channel operators in #ubuntu-de take the accusation "offtopic" as a big stick to frighten newcomers and get them off the channel.
<MenZa> The particular issue in question seems to be a small, rather excusable thing -- user goes offtopic, user is warned, user is kicked, ideally -- situation dissolved.
<m4v> GPenguin: you don't need to fight, just talk
<GPenguin> so its kind of natural that i get excited, dont you think?
<GPenguin> even more natural if you know the problem with #debian.de on Freenode
<m4v> GPenguin: we're all hearing you, asking somebody to "shut up" is over the top
<GPenguin> there is a reason why i am defending the ubuntu code of conduct against asperger people
<MenZa> bullgard: I don't know how high-traffic the -de channel is, nor do I know what policies the LoCo team have put in place. In the -dk channels, we're not too worried if people go meta or directly offtopic in our support channel, but in #ubuntu, it's just too much traffic all at once
<GPenguin> m4v: i did not throat punch him :P
<leche> MenZa: he did this a few days ago, where a user was told not to ask metaquestions. he nearly flipped out and was really insultin in #ubuntu-de-op
<Tm_T> GPenguin: stop using the "asperger" as some kind of insult
<GPenguin> leche: forget about your old rubbish already. thats not going to help the situation
<GPenguin> Tm_T: its no insult. its a fact
<DreamThief> ...
<bullgard> MenZa: The traffic in the channel #ubuntu-de is at maximum a tenth of that in #ubuntu.
<GPenguin> people with asperger syndrome should not play moderation roles, because they are violent chanops
<MenZa> leche: I don't know what preceeded this incident, I'm just looking at this particular issue
<Tm_T> GPenguin: you have seen their diagnoses?
<MenZa> GPenguin: I think I'm doing a pretty good job, aren't I? :)
<MenZa> Anyway.
<GPenguin> Tm_T: i am qualified enough to judge people as they judge newbies who are obviously not people but trolls
<KaiL> bullgard, 1/10 of "far to much to follow" is still to much to do a good support
<GPenguin> MenZa: you have the love of christel. thats why you are so nice :P
<Tm_T> GPenguin: no, stop it, right now
<radoe> GPenguin: what is your matter with asperger? I'm one of the ubuntu-de ops, I have no asperger and I don't like how you talk about people with a desease.
<GPenguin> Tm_T: are you an asperger too?
<Pici> Does it matter?
<Myrtti> nnnnggghhhhhhh
<GPenguin> yes
<MenZa> No, it doesn't.
<Tm_T> GPenguin: no, but I know plenty of them, and it's totally irrelevant
<GPenguin> so when newbies are defaced as trolls you guys have no problem, but beware somebody pushes the "beware of aspergers" button then all jump in
<GPenguin> I SEE!
<GPenguin> lets make sure we have this logged
<MenZa> GPenguin, you feel harassed in #ubuntu-de; is that how I am to understand the whole situation?
<GPenguin> brb
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Tm_T> GPenguin: we have logbots here already (:
<KaiL> "everybody is an antisocial idiot; I'm the only good guy"?
<MenZa> I'm not going to continue mediating this unless you drop the "asperger" card.
<DreamThief> KaiL: exactly that'
<Tm_T> anyway, sauna for me ->
<DreamThief> that's the exxence of all that.
<GPenguin> MenZa: you see how i am "fighting" against a horde of aspergers? :D
<KaiL> ...Geisterfahrer...
<GPenguin> but i am still calm even tho i am schizophrenic
<GPenguin> KaiL: right!
<bullgard> GPenguin: Please calm down.  In your interest and in the interest of the matter you are bringing up.
<GPenguin> totally right, und genau deshalb eskalieren wird das auf mailing listen damit leute wie du ihren "war" endlich bekommen
<GPenguin> asperger people battle schizophrenic people for being trolls
<MenZa> Would someone give some input as to how the Ubuntu DE LoCo is managed? Is the IRC channel directly managed by the LoCo?
<bullgard> GPenguin: A "war" is not in the intrest of Ubuntu and of Ubuntu'*s newcomers.
<GPenguin> thats the story :)
<GPenguin> thats the #debian.de story and 4-5 german ubuntu chanops make this the ubuntu story aswell
<GPenguin> exactly thats why i am ranting here
<GPenguin> because you kill the purpose of the ubuntu code of conduct
<bullgard> GPenguin: Ranting is no good.
<GPenguin> because _i_ am going to protect newbies and other schizo people
<GPenguin> and when i have to mail bomb Mark himself
<MenZa> That won't do you much good.
<MenZa> I repeat -- would someone give some input as to how the Ubuntu DE LoCo is managed? Is the IRC channel directly managed by the LoCo?
<leche> MenZa: i sent a link allrdy, wait
<MenZa> leche: Oh, alright
<leche> MenZa: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LocoTeam/IRC
<leche> MenZa: GPenguin refused to read the rules.
<bullgard> leche: GPenguin defended the ingterests of Ubuntu newcomers against humiliation.
<MenZa> I understand this was taken up with the #ubuntu-de-op channel as well. Could anyone outline that process?
<leche> bullgard: he was told 3 times to stop discussing this in the support channel.
<leche> bullgard: and he kept continuing
<GPenguin> bullgard: could you please /query me your email address so i can stay in contact with you?
<GPenguin> the chat here seems pointless
<leche> MenZa: do you want a log of this discussion?
<bullgard> leche: Yes. And this telling was yelling and was not necessary.
<MenZa> leche: Sure.
<MenZa> GPenguin: Can I remind you that the LocoTeam/IRC page says "Atme tief durch, bewahre Ruhe und werde nicht emotional." in the "Ich fühle mich von einem/den OPs ungerecht behandelt" section -- please try to keep that in mind.
<leche> bullgard: the last time he did this in the support channel the discussion exploded.
<MenZa> Ruhig sein :)
<leche> MenZa: http://pastebin.com/RCDjDYUq
 * MenZa reads.
<leche> bullgard: last time he discussed this in the support channel the discussion escalated. that is not really helpfully.
<leche> -y
<GPenguin> MenZa: okay, i will go for a smoke and relax with a "nutellabrot" after that :)
<leche> GPenguin: is right in one point. we have a few supporters that are not really "newbee"-friendly.
<MenZa> GPenguin: You really need to tone it down a bit if you're expecting to have any situation diffused -- it's hard to find sympathy with this attitude, whether your point is genuine or not.
<GPenguin> MenZa: thanks a lot for your care! *hug*
<GPenguin> MenZa: i only need to tone it down because multiple people were bashing me at once
<GPenguin> and i am observing the hostile and anti social climate on debian channels for too long to be happy about it when this climate comes to ubuntu channels
<MenZa> To be fair, I haven't seen anything to point my fingers at done wrong in the ops' conduct so far
<m4v> GPenguin: you're aware yourself that you're hostile as well?
<GPenguin> is that a surprise after the experiences i made the last 14 days?
<MenZa> It doesn't serve you any good, at the very least
<GPenguin> maybe my mistake is to value the code of conduct more than you
<MenZa> I think everyone who actively engages in the Ubuntu community do it because they value the community, and the pillars on which it is built.
<MenZa> There are rotten seeds everywhere, but so far, I haven't seen anything I'd call out foul on.
<GPenguin> that depends on your perspective. as staffer or chanop you are not as easily hurt as me when you watch it how newbies are treated badly
<GPenguin> my mistake was to speak up
<GPenguin> i see that
<MenZa> I am in the channels I'm active in.
<GPenguin> but i need to speak if if nobody else puts a stop at all this
<m4v> GPenguin: is not excuse, if you complain about hostility when can't seem to discuss this in a civil way makes your argument pointless
<leche> no, your mistake was to speak up at the wrong place in the wrong tone
<GPenguin> otherwise #ubuntu-de turns into #debian.de
<GPenguin> nobody needs that here on Freenode
<m4v> show respect and consideration is more important than being right about the subject
<GPenguin> i cant show respect for a person who tries to boss me around
<GPenguin> i am 34 years old not 17
<MenZa> It doesn't sound like we're going very far here. As far as I can see, nothing's gone wrong. My suggestion is that you, GPenguin, get some sleep. Think about it. At the same time, I see leche admits some users are not exactly following the spirit of Ubuntu very well, so perhaps it'd be an idea if the -de-ops sat down and talked about how to counter this, and sent an e-mail to the -de list emphasising this, once they've found a plan for it.
<MenZa> (Did that cut off anywhere?)
<GPenguin> and because everybody knows that i am schizophrenic i am not afraid to address the asperger syndrom as problem
<GPenguin> because it is one
<m4v> MenZa: nope
<GPenguin> but i can see clearly that #ubuntu-irc has a similar problem with the social climate agenda of mine
<GPenguin> i will elaborate on that after eating something
<GPenguin> but i will not do it here, dont worry
<GPenguin> i am done here for now
<MenZa> GPenguin: I'd suggest a good night's sleep. It does wonders.
<MenZa> I can attest to this fully.
<GPenguin> nope, i need to complete my mission first before i can go to bed
<MenZa> Turning this into a crusade won't do anyone any good.
<GPenguin> mind you - mission is _my_ word not war
<MenZa> "Atme tief durch, bewahre Ruhe und werde nicht emotional."
<GPenguin> mission impossible IV
<leche> MenZa: yes, those users need to be talked with or such things. most of the time we try to stop them before they step over the border
<GPenguin> to rescue to well being of every beginner who uses ubuntnu
<GPenguin> ubuntu even
<MenZa> Noone wants to see this sort of escalation; it's in everyone's interest to resolve things like this quickly and quietly.
<MenZa> leche: Excellent :)
<MenZa> GPenguin: See? Mission accomplished. :)
<GPenguin> daniel holbein (maybe wrong spelling) suggested already to post to the mailing list with my idea
<leche> MenZa: i just speak for myself, i will put this on the agenda for the next op-meeting
<MenZa> leche: awesome
<GPenguin> an idea about my mission, nothing about war
<MenZa> GPenguin: I suggest you wait until the next -de-ops meeting has been held and see what conclusions are reached.
<GPenguin> i wont care for #ubuntu-de and #ubuntu-de-ops from now on
<abe2k> btw the -de-ops have a deescallation route. but afaik the user wasnt able to use it because he got rude (like here before)
<leche> MenZa: well, how do you handle users that are really good supporters but dont welcome every new user with "hey, how can i help you, its ok if you ask 1000 metaquestions"
<MenZa> Ho-hum.
<MenZa> leche: The issue is well-known in every single major Ubuntu channel. It's about finding a fine line in what policy you adopt. :)
<abe2k> MenZa: http://translate.google.com/translate?js=y&prev=_t&hl=de&ie=UTF-8&layout=1&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwiki.ubuntuusers.de%2FLocoTeam%2FIRC&sl=de&tl=en
<leche> MenZa: well, but as you see, the line is not fitting for some people.
<MenZa> abe2k: Ich kann auch Deutsch lesen, und habe meisten davon geliest. ;)
<abe2k> MenZa: okay :)
<m4v> leche: I had problems with that too in k-es, well, I still have, but not as much.
<MenZa> I'm going to be away for a bit; any further notes, leave a /query.
<leche> m4v: as an op?
<leche> MenZa: bye, thank you
<abe2k> imho this user doesnt want sth to change. he is just a troll. like he did in some debian channel or even #freenode
<m4v> mostly I try talk to them, that being rude won't do any good, and that ignoring them would be much better if you think their questions are stupid or don't like them
<abe2k> but time will tell
<m4v> leche: first as a regular user, now as I op
<m4v> but I had more success when I was a regular user
<m4v> now some think that 'cause i'm op I'm in some white horse.
<leche> i also got this theory that he made up this metaquestions and irc-client-flame-pushing user..
<leche> but thats just a theory
<leche> ok, doesnt look like :). thank you for your time guys
<issyl0> Hi there.  Could I possibly get my Ubuntu Member cloak please, who do I talk to about that?
<issyl0> I have just become an Ubuntu Member, woo!
<Myrtti> woo!
<Myrtti> issyl0: could you give the link to your launchpad profile?
<issyl0> Myrtti: sure - https://edge.launchpad.net/~issyl0
<Myrtti> then we'll just wait, there might be some more questions though
<issyl0> OK/
<m4v> Pici, jussi01, nhandler, topyli: ^
<jussi01> niko: VorTechS other staff, please cloak issyl0 with an ubuntu/member cloak.
 * issyl0 is being patient :)
<niko> issyl0: congrats again
<issyl0> When a staffer does look in though, could you possibly replace the wikimedia with ubuntu.member stuff.
<issyl0> Thanks niko!
<niko> jussi01: cloak updated
<issyl0> niko: thank you for that
<niko> you're welcome :)
<YoBoY> hu
<YoBoY> hi
<YoBoY> how to have a cloack on my host?
<Myrtti> are you an Ubuntu member?
<YoBoY> yes :)
<YoBoY> https://launchpad.net/~yoboy-leguesh
<kinouchou> me too
<YoBoY> since tonight :p
<Myrtti> could you give the link to your launchpad profiles, please
<kinouchou> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/kinouchou
<Myrtti> kinouchou: launchpad
<kinouchou> https://launchpad.net/~kinouchou
<kinouchou> sorry
<YoBoY> pfff kinouchou ^^
<kinouchou> je le faisia en me temps :(
<niko> jussi01: ping ^
<kinouchou> oups, je le faisais en même temps
<YoBoY> tanks jussi01 :)
<YoBoY> tanks Myrtti
<jussi01> niko: VorTechS other staff, please cloak YoBoY and kinouchou with an ubuntu/member cloak.
<leche> btw, what are the requirements for becoming an ubuntu member?
<jussi01> !member
<ubottu> Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<niko> both cloaked, congrats.
<jussi01> thanks niko
<YoBoY> merci niko :)
<Myrtti> congrats fellers
<kinouchou> merci :)
<YoBoY> tanks
<McPeter> ;)
<YoBoY> question: is there a way to customize this cloak ?
<Myrtti> no
<Myrtti> not really
<Myrtti> how come, what did you have in mind?
<McPeter> YoBoY, participe à freenode :)
<YoBoY> ubuntu/member/fr.yoboy to have the region of my loco team in it :p
<McPeter> genre : ubuntu/member/pdpc.21for7.<nick> :)
<McPeter> YoBoY, rofl
<McPeter> YoBoY, Ubuntu Member is TEAM not nationality :)
<YoBoY> but it's just a question, i don't realy need it :)
<McPeter> it's fammily
<McPeter> -m
<niko> YoBoY: in fact, it's wrong like that, because there is no project fr
<YoBoY> McPeter: my family is also the french team, you are my family :D
<McPeter> ᴖ_ᴖ
<YoBoY> niko: ok it's by project... i understand
<niko> yes, cloak with 2 projects, like mine
 * YoBoY 's going to create de french-rule-the-world project
<McPeter> :)
<niko> first step, i-am-alone
<McPeter> HAHAH
<YoBoY> niko: you are killing my dream :'(
<kinouchou> my poor yoboy :(
 * YoBoY need a hug
<YoBoY> :p
 * kinouchou hugs YoBoY 
 * YoBoY hugs kinouchou :)
<YoBoY> by the way, tanks for the cloak :)
<YoBoY> good night everyone (or good morning, or whatever ^^)
<kinouchou> good night
<leche> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/leche could this be enough for trying to apply as member? if you say this isnt enough i wont even try it ;)
<persia> leche: I'm not on the EMEA board, but id your application came before me, I'd ask for the following additional information:
<persia> 1) Your specific role in organising the 2008 Ubucons in Göttingen and links to reports on them with information like what happened, how many people attended, etc.
<leche> oh, the link to my launchpad profile is missing
<persia> 2) 3-5 testimonials from current members talking about how you do great stuff and some of their good experiences working with you
<persia> (oh, and that :) )
<persia> 3) Some links to IRC logs that showed you helping people with particularly complex or interesting problems (show off how well you help folks)
<leche> persia: ok, so others should edit my page and give their opinion?
<persia> 4) A bit more resolution regarding how long you've been an Op where, etc.
<persia> leche: For the testimonials, yes, try to get others to edit the page.
<persia> (because this shows in the wiki history)
<persia> For the rest of it, edit it yourself.
<leche> ok, ill gather this information, thank you for your comments
<persia> Oh, and I'd recommend changing "My contribution to Ubuntu is ..." to "My primary contribution to Ubuntu is ..."
<persia> Good luck!
<leche> thanks :)
<m4v> leche: you know spanish?
<leche> m4v: just a little bit, did 2 courses at university
<m4v> ah, I was wondering due to your nick
<leche> i like spanish alot
<leche> its sound ist soo.. fantastico :D
<leche> is*
<m4v> hehe :P
<leche> m4v: its hard to find difficult problems in ubuntu channels ;)
<m4v> yeah, irc channels aren't suitable for resolve difficult problems imo
<m4v> so if there's a difficult problem, there are more chances that It didn't get resolved.
<IdleOne> m4v: I sort of agree with that, in a large busy channel like #ubuntu it can be very hard for a newbie to keep up and get the help they need but in small channels irc is a great place to get help with complicated issues.
<IdleOne> not to mention if the user is having a hard time following the help they can always ask to move to /msg or ##helpmehelpyou
<IdleOne> :)
<IdleOne> provided the helper is willing to go private and I know that it is not recommended to go into private chat.
<m4v> yes
<m4v> the problem of #ubuntu is one hard to tackle
<leche> in ubuntu channels most questions are trivial. sure, there are difficult questions but most of the time people ask "hows the parameter of one program"
<leche> thats my impression
<IdleOne> I don't think it is a problem that can be solved. Honestly I don't see it as a problem.
<IdleOne> leche: Ubuntu's popularity brings in a lot of new users to the channel and to Linux in general so yes the questions are often trivial to more experienced users
<IdleOne> but remember we all started as newbs :)
<IdleOne> the newb you help today will one day be experienced and hopefully give back
<leche> its completly ok for me, didnt say its bad that you can answer most questions without think too much :)
<IdleOne> hehe
<IdleOne> I hear you
#ubuntu-irc 2010-03-03
<m4v> ubuntu also got a lot more user friendly these few years, problems like compiling nvdia drivers or getting compiz to work aren't frequent anymore :P
<persia> I guess I shouldn't have said "difficult" problems, but perhaps just uncommon ones.
<persia> The idea being to demonstrate that someone knows the system really well, rather than just repeating advice seen elsewhere.
<persia> It's not critical, but I grant extra weight to people providing support who seem to have that (and assume others do as well)
<leche> persia: i updated my page but support is in german, i dont know if the council can see what we talk about
<persia> EMEA council has at least some folk who read German
<leche> good, so, now i need to get some people tell some stuff about me and then i will apply :)
<GPenguin> for those who care to read my german mail: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-de/2010-March/019860.html
<IdleOne> Can I request that everybody check the factoid for your respective languages and please include the " /join #ubuntu-** " so that new users have an easier time joining the channels. Thank you :-)
<IdleOne> I think it will make it much easier for new users to Ubuntu and irc to find the help they need quicker
<IdleOne> Oh and feel free to submit any edits for other languages also.
<leche> this post on the mailinglist seems to be well done
<MenZa> leche: Which one?
<leche> MenZa: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-de/2010-March/019860.html
<leche> (from GPenguin)
<GPenguin> leche: you are not ironic?
<leche> GPenguin: no, im not
<leche> GPenguin: its written in a respectful language.
<leche> why should i? seems to be a good start for a conversation
<leche> waaaaaaaaaaay better than your last 2 attempts
<leche> ( i say seems cause im in a hurry and and just overflew it)
<leche> will read it completly later.
<leche> bb
<Myrtti> meh, google translate refuses that page
<leche> :/
<GPenguin> Myrtti: maybe its not properly formatted in html, it was all a quick hack
<Myrtti> no, it just refuses
<Myrtti> lessee if babelfish succeeds
<GPenguin> when enough people care within the german community, then i can try to put an english version together as soon as i ran some errands
<Myrtti> oh, but you seem to be building your own community. How disappointing. If you had presented your issue with the same eloquence here as you did in that email, perhaps the mediation last night would have actually succeeded better
<Myrtti> building the community from the inside and fixing the problems usually works better than cutting the community in pieces.
<Myrtti> oh well.
<GPenguin> well, no. i am not forking the community
<GPenguin> look at it as some kind of development team that is still launchpad'ing
<GPenguin> i did that to avoid, that people on #ubuntu-de are afraid of my ideas. so i can tell them "nothing changes if you dont like"
<MenZa> GPenguin: Definitely a step-up from your behaviour yesterday. I'm glad you took the time to sit down and think everything over before applying; things like this mean a *lot* to the development of the community.
<MenZa> GPenguin: And now you have something for the rest of the German LoCoTeam to work with! :)
<GPenguin> yep!
<leche> *sigh*
<GPenguin> MenZa: do you remember what leche said earlier? he already forgot about it completely
<GPenguin> Myrtti: and thats why the community fork might be the only solution
<Myrtti> it's never a solution
<GPenguin> Myrtti: i joined a log bot to #ubuntu-de and the first thing leche does (instead of answering my mail') is:  you are off-topic and you are ban evading
<GPenguin> how retarded is that, please?
<Myrtti> surely there already *is* a log bot
<GPenguin> these people are too immature and too much asperger to discuss my ideas
<Myrtti> there goes that discussion then
<Myrtti> have a nice day
<GPenguin> you too
<GPenguin> btw
<GPenguin> the first thing i saw in the morning was a kick from the #ubuntu-de-op channel "you are idle, that is not allowed here" when i was waiting there for feedback
<GPenguin> i think asperger syndrom is in fact an asshole syndrome
<GPenguin> and yes, i know that i am angry right now
<GPenguin> i was writing texts for the last 10 hours and the reward is still the same: people punch your face
<GPenguin> they like to punch faces
<GPenguin> but they signed the code of conduct
<GPenguin> and that is supposed to make many more people angry
<Myrtti> so you decide it's ok to you too. How mature.
<GPenguin> Myrtti: you are not even a native speaker to judge my mail properly
<Myrtti> I see you call people asperger and assholes.
<GPenguin> and the first reply was a kick from the op channel and second reply was about ban evasion
<Myrtti> I don't judge you by the mail, I judge you by what I see here.
<GPenguin> and you seriously wonder why people are angry on the internet?
<GPenguin> then you have a much bigger problem than asperger
<Myrtti> no, I don't, because you are making me angry too.
<GPenguin> then fuck off maybe, kick yourself offline :D
<MenZa> Enough.
<MenZa> GPenguin: We can't help you, nor can anyone else with that attitude. This discussion is over.
<GPenguin> indeed, when people join teams for the sake of power and the ability to kick asses, then nobody can help but a community fork
<MenZa> I already outlined yesterday that that is not the case. I've seen no wrongful conduct, and I suggest waiting for replies on the mailing list.
<GPenguin> forget it MenZa
<GPenguin> the reply was a kick and a comment that i am ban evading
<GPenguin> and you cry now because i am slowly getting out of control with these idiots
<GPenguin> the reward for a whole night of work
<leche> GPenguin: you have not been kicked yet, please dont tell lies :P
<leche> anyway, you show me that you have no interest to follow our rules, so gl with your project, i wont wast anymore time on you
<bazhang> leche, he quit
<leche> ah good
<Myrtti> left rather
<Myrtti> I started developing a stomach ulcer
<MenZa> Myrtti: Run off, grab some tea and a bite to eat and relax before packing :)
<Myrtti> my fridge is almost empty :-/
 * Myrtti goes to see what in it
<leche> hehe
<leche> this guy..
<Myrtti> thai curry it is then
<leche> hum, tasty :)
<Tm_T> Lovely day today! <3
 * Tm_T huggles everyone
<vish> hi folks , I'v been cloaked[ubuntu/member/] for a while now >  https://launchpad.net/~vish.../  but i havent been added to the cloaked members team?  there wouldnt be a problem later or anything right?
<vish> the wiki says "All cloaked people should be added to the ubuntu-irc-cloaks Launchpad team."
<Tm_T> jussi01: ^
<Pici> vish: odd.  I'll throw you in the team then.
<vish> Pici: ty :)
<Pici> vish: All set.
<vish> thanks all..
<Pici> Thank you.
<leche> hmm, some people say they dont get a message from locobot (that the channel is logged)
<leche> any ideas?
<Pici> leche: Are the locobots supposed to pm people?  For the regular channels we use an entrymsg to let people know that the channel is logged.
<leche> i meant entrymsg, yes
<Pici> in #ubuntu-de?
<leche> yes
<leche> i get the message
<Pici> I got the message from the locobot, but the channel's entrymsg only has information about pasting and offtopic.
<Pici> I wonder if people are not seeing the message because its a notice rather than a privmsg though,.
<leche> yes, im asking myself the same, they say theyve looked at all those things
<ninnnu> Do they get the entrymsgs?
<ninnnu> Because they're notices, too..
<Pici> Or you could try sending them a /notice with your own client to see if they get it
<leche> he sees my /notice
<leche> and the chanserv notice
<leche> but not the locobot /notice :D
<jussi01> heh
<leche> well, we will put a hin into the topic
<leche> hint though
<leche> or to the entrymsg of chanserv
#ubuntu-irc 2010-03-04
<bazhang> libc6 upgrade? that sounds odd
<erUSUL> very odd; he is not telling all the history... happens when you know you did something wrong (tm)
<erUSUL> :)
<rww> Yeah, I'm pretty much ignoring them under the assumption that they did something stupid and aren't saying what, which means that anything they say is suspect, which makes troubleshooting impossible.
<bazhang> who was it that said 'humble' alot? was that alab_d ?
<rww> bazhang: my logs don't go back very far at all, but about half of them are alabd saying it
<bazhang> rww, just as I suspected
<bazhang> rww, thanks much :)
<erUSUL> bazhang: hay it was the guy saying it was making a book and asking questions about GPL free gratis and all that ...
<erUSUL> ?
<erUSUL> he even  msged me ...
<rww> bazhang: I don't have alabd's IP address, though (he's cloaked), so no positive ID.
<bazhang> erUSUL, yep; the 'Linux Resume' fellow as well :)
<m4v> ooh, spanish again
<erUSUL> guadalinex kids strike back
<m4v> it could be easily ubuntu users :P
<m4v> ubuntu kids*
<DJones> Whats the story with the usario nick, is it the same person that seems to come in every day talking in spanish, normally before ending up being removed, or is it actually multiple people that pick the same nick or have it as a default on an irc client?
<m4v> usuario means "user"
<m4v> could it be the default nick of some client, can't tell
<DJones> m4v: Thanks, I was under the mistaken impression it was a users nick, there normally seems to be a few different ones suffixed by "_"'s so I'd guess it probably is a default nick somewhere
<erUSUL> DJones: probably like m4v says is default nick in the irc client configuration (or livecd)
<DJones> no worries, it was just something I'd gotten curious about
<m4v> there's one "usuario" that seems to use the same ip range at least, but not all
<erUSUL> i think it is mostly default in the livecd
<erUSUL> most nicks usuario___ are people from a livecd trying to recover a system. in my experience
<DJones> erUSUL: That explains it, I hadn't considered that "user" would be translated to "usuario", I guess my spanish lessons 25 years ago were a waste of time
<erUSUL> DJones: ;)
<topyli> they're probably guadalinex users. we have filed a bug asking them to change their default irc client's configuration
<topyli> school kid discovers nice linux system -> finds "irc client" in menu, clicks -> client automatically connects to #ubuntu -> everyone is confused
<Pici> hola ensues
<DJones> Closely followed by Oooooooooolllllllllaaaaaaaaaa :)
<leche> hola :) que tal?
<erUSUL> bien gracias; ¿y tu?
<leche> bien tambien, pero hay que hacer mucho para la universidad -.-
<leche> (oh, was this correct? i forgot alot of spanish speaking in the last 3 years not speaking spanish)
<m4v> leche: yes it was
<DJones> This is were I think back to my grandfather & him speaking spanish when he was frustrated & reverting back to what I guess would be classed as his native language having been born and  brought up in Chile
<DJones> Has anybody heard of/used ubucleaner.sh Just saw somebody suggest that another user should use it & wondered if it was a) safe and b) supported in #ubuntu http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubucleaner-simple-bash-script-to-keep-your-ubuntu-system-clean.html
<leche> hmm
<DJones> I think as soon as I hear script, my first thought is automatix (cough)
<leche> yes, same here
<leche> i dont like such scripts, (except i wrote them by myself ;))
<jpds> 31 line script, that just clears trash and old kernels.
<leche> the old kernel thing is a nono i think.
<leche> there should be at least one more fallback kernel
<Pici> It doesn't look that bad
<jdong> sudo chmod +x 71529-ubucleaner.sh
<jdong> ...
<jdong> maybe you need to sudo sudo sudo sudo sudo chmod it too. you know, just to make sure chmod has access to a user owned file.
<DJones> leche: I'd agree about having a fallback kernel
<DJones> I guess no no damage to trash would be done running it on 8.04 even though the folder location changed after 8.04
<jdong> the code still makes me cringe though.
<Pici> Its the kind of script that I'd keep to myself.
<jdong> likewise
<jussi01> yeah, people like to share.
<jpds> jdong: You clearly haven't seen Soyuz code.
<jdong> jpds: haha I guess I'll live happily in ignorance!
<jussi01> jdong: whats the status on that subforum rename for us?
<jdong> jussi01: I group-replied everyone yesterday, requesting a suggested wording for the subforum name + description
<jdong> once you/scott replies with that, I'll go ahead and apply it.
<jussi01> jdong: I mustve missed that one....
<jdong> jussi01: uh oh have I been composing emails in my dreams again?
<jussi01> (but its currently on our list and Im sure scottl will be back to you soon)
<jdong> well anyway, group-reply with that info and I'll apply the change :)
<jussi01> jdong: more likely it just got deleted when I was half asleep
<jdong> ah :)
<jdong> jussi01: I've turned in homework in my sleep too...
<jdong> that didn't go so well.
<jussi01> lol
<jdong> I'm sure I could've gotten an excuse from the mental health dept for that though!
<jussi01> hahah
<jussi01> shamelessly stolen from forumsmatthew, but still: http://imgbit.com/images/2868c9c9331249519453.gif
<jussi01> very cool
<jdong> very cool indeed
<leche> yepp
<DJones> That would be brilliant as a desktop background
<leche> animated?
<leche> i would freak out after an hour ;)
#ubuntu-irc 2010-03-05
<Tm_T> quiet day today
<m4v> olaaaaaaaa!
<leche> hehe
<leche> Tm_T: you like the noisy ones more?
<Tm_T> leche: more used to
<m4v> ola? :(
<leche> hola m4v :)
<m4v> :)
<erUSUL> what have genii done????
<bazhang> luxii had already left
<bazhang> (or been removed, rather) so script registered null
<erUSUL> bazhang: i read it in #ubuntu :) bad script anyway .... (maybe auto_bleh does that too?)
 * erUSUL goes to check
<erUSUL> -!- Irssi: Unable to find nick: oscar
<bazhang> erUSUL, not sure, never happened that broad (though I did once ban most of Canada)
<erUSUL> good old irssi
<erUSUL> bazhang: :)
<bazhang> hehe
<Tm_T> irssi <3
<jdong> how do you turn off irssi's tab-to-complete-last-/msg option?
#ubuntu-irc 2010-03-06
<MichelleQ> Hello, I need to get my cloak, please.
<MichelleQ> My launchpad username is ~michelle-qimo4kids
<Pici> MichelleQ: sure, one moment
<MichelleQ> Pici: thanks :D
<Pici> MichelleQ: Congrats :)
<MichelleQ> Thanks.  Finally getting around to this.
<IdleOne> I must be on the " Don't spam/auto message list " in #ubuntu.
<IdleOne> I feel left out :(
<IdleOne> Why don't the spam bots like me???
<erUSUL> !shipit
<ubottu> Shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu and Kubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org - Shipit will send !Karmic (9.10) CDs
<DJones> Should !msn which references to pidgin be updated to refer to empathy and link to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Empathy, Just thinking that as Empathy is the default client for Karmic and presumably Lucid, it would make more sense to link to that rather than Pidgin?
 * erUSUL is shure to have requested that edit at some point ...
<IdleOne> DJones: I would agree it should be updated
<DJones> Just thinking as an add on, possibly also mention that it supports facebook chat
<DJones> Is kopete still the deafult in Kubuntu
<komputes> What is the proper process for suggesting an ubottu factoid improvement?
<IdleOne> komputes: msg ubottu  !factoid is link.....text....and so on
<komputes> IdleOne: anyone can make changes?
<IdleOne> bot will then thank you for your attention to detail and then it is up to ops to review and accept
<IdleOne> anyone can make suggestion yes
<IdleOne> same process for editing an existing factoid
<komputes> IdleOne: ok, in your example, what do you mean by "!factoid is link"
<IdleOne> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-irc's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<IdleOne> to edit that you would /msg ubottu !bot is #ubuntu-irc's.....edit goes here. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<IdleOne> understand what I mean?
<nhandler> You will actually want to read http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins#Adding_a_factoid
<IdleOne> or do that :)
<nhandler> That other link no longer contains the ubottu usage info
<IdleOne> thank you nhandler
<IdleOne> nhandler: guess !bot needs an edit :)
<nhandler> IdleOne: Let me look into this issue. We updated the IRC/Bots page a few weeks ago. I can't remember what we decided to do with the ubottu info that was on it
<IdleOne> sure thing
<IdleOne> I used it as an example did not know the link was no longer valid
<nhandler> No problem IdleOne. The link I gave has a few examples as well that might help you komputes
<komputes> nhandler: no foo is <reply> bar (just imagine MR.T saying it)
<komputes> nhandler: love it , very clear thanks
<ubot4> In ubot4, moreati said: !tomboy Tomboy is a desktop note-taking application https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tomboy
#ubuntu-irc 2010-03-07
<sherr> I have noticed this morning that someone called "Khazar" in #ubuntu-server has been making some extremely racist posts e.g. 05:14 UTC. Not sure if this has been dealt with, but the log is very ugly. Whoever this is, should be kicked and banned.
<persia> It has been dealt with (unfortunately the response time was slow due to timezones: needed a european)
<persia> The log won't be adjusted, in the interest of having true logs.
<sherr> persia: Thanks.
<xnox> topyli: Hello. Can you please give an Ubuntu member cloak? https://launchpad.net/~dmitrij.ledkov
<xnox> nhandler:I bet it's still night over in Americas but would you be able to give me Ubuntu member cloak? https://launchpadnet/~dmitrij.ledkov
<topyli> xnox, just a sec please
<xnox> topyli: ok thank you =)
<topyli> xnox, confused, because launchpad doesn't show you as a member of the members team
<topyli> how recently exactly did you become one? :)
<xnox> topyli: I'm member of ~universe-contributors
<xnox> ~universe-contributors is a subteam of Ubuntu Members
<xnox> https://edge.launchpad.net/~universe-contributors
<rww> topyli: https://launchpad.net/~dmitrij.ledkov/+participation , right column :)
<topyli> ahhhh
<topyli> nhandler, niko, Pricey et al, can we have an ubuntu member cloak for xnox please?
<topyli> so many are away it's almost like sunday! :)
<topyli> poking VorTechS for good measure
<xnox> Yeap =) this is the furthest I got actually past couple of attempts a few weeks ago noone actually replied on this channel.
<topyli> cheers for membership though!
<xnox> =) thanks ;-)
<nhandler> topyli: Do we still need a cloak for xnox ?
<topyli> nhandler, yes
 * xnox is here =)
<nhandler> xnox: You are now all set
<xnox> =) awesome
<xnox> topyli: nhandler: thanks a lot!
<xnox> \0/
<topyli> cheers!
<topyli> thanks nhandler
<nhandler> :)
<crimsun> there's still a limit on the number of additions to a cloak that one may have, correct?
<guntbert> someone in #ubuntu asked for "ubuntu translators channel" - is there one?
<m4v> maybe any #ubuntu-l10n-* channel?
<guntbert> m4v: worth a try
<m4v> uhm, there's only one?
<m4v> alis shows only u-l10n-es which is kind of strange, there were more
<guntbert> m4v: thought so too
<m4v> guntbert: #ubuntu-translators
<guntbert> m4v: thx - care to tell me the search string you used?
<m4v> /alis list *ubuntu*transla*
<m4v> :P
<guntbert> m4v: so * work inside too !! great
<m4v> I thought the naming convention was to use l10n for translating channels (like in mail lists) but it seems this isn't the case
<nhandler> guntbert: You need to use a * most of the time with alis when trying to find channels
<guntbert> nhandler: yes, I'm used to using two - but just learned that three also work :-)
<m4v> it seems you can add as many as you want
<guntbert> m4v: in the light of that: probably
<m4v> hum! #kubuntu-es contact's are erUSUL and p3l|c4n0? tsk tsk
#ubuntu-irc 2011-03-03
<MTecknology>     So far there have been very few really abusive users. These users are added to a special list in ChanServ that prevents them from ever entering the channel again. If you think someone qualifies for this list, discuss it with the other operators in #ubuntu-ops.
<MTecknology> what list is that?
<m4v> maybe is the akick list? I can't know for sure though
<MTecknology> does that let them enter the channel?
<m4v> they might enter, but chanserv would kick them, and ban after a second join
<m4v> that's how the akick list works, check help akick with chanserv
<MTecknology> interesting.. seems like a rather odd feature
<MTecknology> I don't want you in here; but i'll let you enter twice with immediate removals instead of just banning
<elky> MTecknology, useful for seeing when people are trying crap.
<MTecknology> good point
<elky> Not so useful for #ubuntu though
<fff000> hello! I have a vnc-related problem.. anyone here could help me? thank you
<nigelb> err, #ubuntu might be a better plac. That's the support channel.
<fff000> oh.. ok:) thank you
#ubuntu-irc 2011-03-05
<vish> hmm, are nicks that include "bastard" appropriate in ubuntu?
<vish> in ubuntu *irc channels
<serfus> i don't think it should be... i would have asked this user to change his nick
<vish> well, i tried asking the user to change it, but i'm not the OP in #ubuntu … so i'm not sure what the course of action is
<serfus> he didn't agree?
<vish> the reply was : <poor_bastard> vish: it's friendly for me im a bastard
<serfus> hum.. well so i guess an op is needed to decide
<vish> yay! he changed it
<vish> " * poor_bastard is now known as friendly_user"
<serfus> :P that's a change
<vish> haha, yea! i had asked that he "choose a more family friendly nick" , but his response was the above, after that i dint say anything, somehow he seems to have understood by himself :)
<IdleOne> vish: you don't have to be an op to ask someone to follow our channel guidelines.
<IdleOne> OUR == The entire community
<vish> IdleOne: yup, hence i first asked him to change it.. but his reply was negative hence dint know what to do.. :)
<IdleOne> vish: if you really feel the user needs to change nick you can always join #ubuntu-ops and bring it to the ops attention.
<vish> ah! will remember that for next time.
<IdleOne> vish two important triggers to remember are !guidelines and !codeofconduct :)
 * vish nods
<serfus> i have kind of a general question, not sure if it's the right place. in our LoCo channel, should the /topic be in english or in our local language?
<IdleOne> serfus: local language I would think
<IdleOne> especially the part that says your channel is logged
<serfus> great, i think so as well, i guess this what we will do
<DJones> Arg, I wish people's mispellings didn't keep highlighting me with offtopic words
<vish> DJones: hmm, moi?
<DJones> vish: No, not you
<vish> ah, cool! :)
<DJones> its a word that one person always mispells in #u, just happens to have a word I've got on highlight within it
<MichealH> DJones, What may that be? :P
<serfus> i have noticed  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService  isn't listed on  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CategoryIRC  . is it deliberately?
<IdleOne> TermsOfService is under /IRC whereas CategoryIRC  isn't. I suppose you could move TermsOfService to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CategoryIRC/TermsOfService
<IdleOne> hmm wait
<IdleOne> that makes no sense
<serfus> nope, i think the ircc should set it right
<guntbert> Guest36759: try with /msg nickserv release
#ubuntu-irc 2011-03-06
<vish> why does ubot5` not announce the bug titles when a link in posted?
<vish>  other bots announce the bug info for  bug# & bug link
<m4v> maybe isn't enabled, but I don't known the owner of the bot...
<vish> seems its one of the main bots
<tsimpson> vish: it's channel configurable, if a channel wants it enabled they can contact me or jussi
<tsimpson> though he's probably not going to be available much for a few weeks, so mostly just me :)
<vish> tsimpson: ok, i'll ask jcastro, it's not announcing the bug info on #ayatana.. i'll make sure it is not intentionally turned off
<jpds> INFO 2011-03-06T19:58:34 supybot Connecting to irc.freenode.net:7070.
<jpds> WARNING 2011-03-06T19:58:35 supybot Error connecting to irc.freenode.net:7070: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'stopListening'
<jpds> wut.
<m4v> jpds: no idea, "stopListening" isn't anywhere in the supybot sources or our plugins :|
<m4v> LjL, LjL-Temp, Guest62556: /msg nickserv set enforce off
<jpds> m4v: No pasa nada, al final, lo alrege.
#ubuntu-irc 2012-02-27
<EvilResistance> anyone from the IRCC or ops team online?  got a question about PPAs and recommending them for certain support cases in the Ubuntu IRC channels
<AlanBell> funnily enough we had a topic on that at the team meeting last night
<AlanBell> must do the minutes
<EvilResistance> funny that i was stuck in a 12 hour conference, having to spend 4 hours giving an extraordinarily detailed description of how much Microsoft Sharepoint is a pain to develop in >.>
<EvilResistance> ANYWAYS
<pangolin> EvilResistance: it is fine to recommend PPA's if you explain the possible drawbacks and make it clear that they are not officially supported.
<EvilResistance> to my question:  the nginx team (and incidentially, the GC for #nginx here on freenode) runs a PPA that has up-to-date releases of nginx.  is recommending that "official ppa" as is referenced on the nginx site acceptable when a person's issue is fixed by upgrading?
<EvilResistance> pangolin, indeed, although you should read my last message for a very very specific case
<EvilResistance> s/upgrading/upgrading the package/
<pangolin> if upgrading via the official repos fixes the issue then I think it is best to suggest that but if for whatever reason the user can't or won't upgrade, recommend the ppa
<pangolin> EvilResistance: common sense and best judgement :)
<EvilResistance> :P
<EvilResistance> the only reason i ask is because a lot of the questions seen in #nginx are for ancient versions of nginx that are from the Ubuntu repos, (11.04 / 11.10), and the first thing recommended over in the nginx channel is "Upgrade using the PPA"
<EvilResistance> so... i was curious what #ubuntu wanted ;P
<pangolin> EvilResistance: it is one of those iffy situations. we do our best to advise the user. Final decision is up to them.
<EvilResistance> i see.
<pangolin> in #ubuntu I think it was decided yesterday that it is fine to recommend PPA's as long as we also let them know of potential dangers involved
<oCean> But since no one knows the dangers...
<oCean> etc
<pangolin> as for what #nginx recommends, we can't really do much about it.
<pangolin> I am glad there is a #nginx for the users to get support in if they have issues with the ppa
<EvilResistance> they also provide legacy support
<EvilResistance> but for the record, the versions in 11.04 and 11.10 qualify as legacy
<EvilResistance> (as for 12.04, they've got the upgraded versions from Debian)
<EvilResistance> (and those arent legacy)
<pangolin> oCean: We do know what the dangers are.  possible complete system explosion
<oCean> pangolin: I mean dangers/risks of this specific ppa
<oCean> but, nvm, let's not get that discussion again
<EvilResistance> :P
<pangolin> EvilResistance: I think you are smart enough to use your best judgement when helping a user. I don't believe we need to make rules for every possible situation.
<AlanBell> EvilResistance: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/SupportersGuide
<oCean> EvilResistance: so, nginx will be >1.0 in 12.04?
<EvilResistance> oCean, lemme double-check the precise repos, i'll get you a better answer, but about a month ago, nginx was updated in Debian to be more recent
<EvilResistance> however...
<EvilResistance> *coughs*
<oCean> !info nginx precise
<EvilResistance> they decided to put the *development* code into Debian
<ubottu> nginx (source: nginx): small, but very powerful and efficient web server and mail proxy. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.14-1 (precise), package size 5 kB, installed size 80 kB (Only available for any all)
<EvilResistance> yeah, that's the version in debian
<AlanBell> "(Only available for any all)" whut??
<oCean> Aha
<EvilResistance> which is actually running developmental code
 * EvilResistance knows the Debian maintainer, he's also the guy running the nginx ppa
<EvilResistance> i'm actually slightly concerned about the nginx team's decision to put developmental code into Debian
<EvilResistance> but i'm not in a position on the nginx irc team to do anything about it
<EvilResistance> (except voice my concerns :/)
#ubuntu-irc 2012-02-28
<lubotu2> Amdpc called the ops in #ubuntu-in ()
<dholbach> good morning
<tiger_> hello all
<k1l_> hi
<Fuchs> ello
<tiger_>  any idea about the openmp ?
<Myrtti> huhwhat?
<tiger_> openmp
<tiger_> ?
<k1l_> can you give some context?
<tiger_> related to parallel computing
<tiger_> ?
<Myrtti> well I'm pretty sure this isn't the channel you're looking for, check /topic
<Myrtti> although I can't think offhand what would be a better channel, since you really didn't give too much context
<k1l_> tiger_: this is not a support channel. but im quite sure without an real question even in a support channel noone can help you :/
 * Fuchs throws a yarnball at Myrtti
<Myrtti> ooo yarn
<Fuchs> tiger_: if you have some search terms, you can try alis  (/msg alis help list) or http://searchirc.com  to find a suitable channel
<Fuchs> (openmp didn't give any results, but you might have better ideas)
<Dynamo> I want to have a bot same that ubuntulog, can anybody tell me what it's name?
<pangolin> !bots
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-irc's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<pangolin> see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Dynamo> thanks pangolin
<Pici> Dynamo: iirc, ubutulog is just an irssi instance running with a logging plugin.
<Myrtti> logging plugin?
<Myrtti> irssi has everything, it doesn't need a plugin for that :-P
<Pici> Myrtti: er, right.  Not sure what I was thinking.
#ubuntu-irc 2012-02-29
<Daekdroom> There has been people adversitizing a shoutcast (or something like that) on #ubuntu-br.
<pangolin> did I get them all?
<Daekdroom> Yes. Thank you.
<pangolin> np
<dholbach> good morning
<fairuz> Hi guys, what is the command to get available commands from a bot?
<tsimpson> depends entirely on the bot
<fairuz> It's lubotu2
<tsimpson> so you want a list of available factoids?
<fairuz> tsimpson: yes
<tsimpson> you can look (and search) through them at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<fairuz> thanks!
<tsimpson> no problem :)
<dejuren> Hi guys... We lost our channel founder (#ubuntu-bg) long time ago, I haven't seen him in months. Now I need to operate some permissions on the channel, but can't. Could somebody help please.
<AlanBell> dejuren: ok, we don't have access either, will have to get staff assistance for that
<EvilResistance> AlanBell, #freenode sent him here
<AlanBell> yeah, I saw
<elky> if only that gave us magic staff powers...
<EvilResistance> hehe
<AlanBell> dejuren: I will sort it out tomorrow if one of the others doesn't beat me to it, I am off to bed now. Night all o/
<EvilResistance> magic, god-user-from-hell powers, elky?
<dejuren> nigth AlanBell... and thanks
<elky> speak for yourself.
<dejuren> elky: he does :-)
<EvilResistance> :p
<EvilResistance> i tend to do that... i should probably stop... :P
#ubuntu-irc 2012-03-01
<PerfM> this is so fucked up
<PerfM> elky you're a jerk
<PerfM> and I'm not sorry for what I said when I told you to choke on my dick
<pleia2> :(
 * elky sighs
<elky> oh lookie, he even uncloaked to try get in to ops, so no, not overkill
<L3top> Hi all... Was wondering if I could invite ubottu to #linuxmce
<L3top> www.linuxmce.org open source home automation platform built on kubuntu
<Unit193> That doesn't sound like a candidate for ubottu, but I am not one that can say one way or another. AlanBell, Pici or funkyHat may know, or you can run your own.
<Unit193> !botclone
<ubottu> ubottu uses supybot, which is available in the main !repositories, with additional plugins that are available at http://ubottu.com/clone.html - to help out with ubottu development please join #ubuntu-bots-devel :)
<pangolin> !bots | L3top
<ubottu> L3top: Hi! I'm #ubuntu-irc's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<pangolin> I believe the last link should have info about getting ubottu in your channel.
<L3top> tyvm
<pangolin> it may very well say to ask in here, in which case i would say just sit idle and someone should be able to answer sooner or later :)
<L3top> launchpad took me to ubottu.com which said to come here and ask
<Unit193> Yep, just wait for the people that know.  Also, seems the wiki and website tell you to ask in different places.
<L3top> It is very likely not a candidate. I was being lazy I suppose... it is all avail to be repurposed... just seemed easiest to ask.
<L3top> btw as to usage, can you specify versions with info?
<Unit193> Ubuntu versions? As in !info firefox oneiric ?
<L3top> !info nvidia-current
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 280.13-0ubuntu6 (oneiric), package size 30824 kB, installed size 90500 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<L3top> yes
<Unit193> Yep, sure can.
<Unit193> !info pianobar precise
<L3top> we are always LTS but always behind... lol
<ubottu> pianobar (source: pianobar): console based player for Pandora radio. In component universe, is optional. Version 2011.12.11-1 (precise), package size 32 kB, installed size 113 kB
<L3top> thanks again.
<Unit193> Sure, and may want to wait just to make sure it's not.
<L3top> Nobody is charging rent... Ill park.
<L3top> !info nvidia-current lucid
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 195.36.24-0ubuntu1~10.04.1 (lucid), package size 22758 kB, installed size 70864 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<dholbach> good morning
<Fuchs> good morning
<Unit193> Howdy.
<Myrtti> moin
 * Fuchs throws a yarnball at Myrtti 
<Myrtti> ooo yarn
 * Tm_T throws a furball at Fuchs
 * Tm_T throws a spikeball at Fuchs now he's confused by all the fluff
<botfather> hoi are there already bots in use that use the launchpadlib API ?
<botfather> was thinking about writing a plugin for that for my bot but if it is already in use ...
<AlanBell> botfather: the bugs plugin might use it already
<AlanBell> bug 22235
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 22235 in gksu (Ubuntu) "gksudo fadeout effect should be restored" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/22235
<AlanBell> like that
<jussi> AlanBell: yes, tsimpson updated it to the launchpadlib stuff already :)
<pangolin> jussi: L3top wanted to know if ubottu could be joined to their channel
<jussi> pangolin: need more information...
<pangolin> or a clone
<pangolin> <L3top> Hi all... Was wondering if I could invite ubottu to #linuxmce
<pangolin> <L3top> www.linuxmce.org open source home automation platform built on kubuntu
<jussi> pangolin: simple answer, no.
<pangolin> k
<jussi> we only serve the ubuntu chans (ie. those in the ircc gc namespaces).
<pangolin> I figured as much.
<jussi> However, setting up a clone is easy, and jpds or others may be interested in lending their clones.
<pangolin> probably be better for them to set one up themselves
<L3top> Thanks jussi... I figured as well...
<_d4vid> hi guys
<_d4vid> i have a little problem with some channel
<_d4vid> i was banned there without any reason
<_d4vid> i think that is not normal
<Unit193> What channel?
<_d4vid> ubuntu-ru
<Fuchs> (and yes, we did point him at /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-ru list)
<Unit193> Heh, that's just what I looked at, but I am not an OP in -ru and can't directly help you there.
 * Fuchs pokes Myrtti
<Myrtti> hu?
<Unit193> Isn't k1l one?
<Fuchs> Unit193: no, definitely not
<_d4vid> there are 2 guys here gave access to a channel and who have simply not respectable from people who want to simply talk time. threaten with a ban from channel
<Unit193> Alright, I'll bowout now.
<Fuchs> Myrtti: I thought you might know the standard procedure there, else feel unpoked :)
<_d4vid> artus and skai 2 bastards
<_d4vid> there in channel
<Myrtti> there might be something but my brain is on free fall as it's "oh dear goddess when did it get so late" o'clock
<AlanBell> bazhang is on the list
 * Fuchs puts Myrtti to bed and hands her a plushie
<_d4vid> AlanBell, where?
<AlanBell> on the access list for #ubuntu-ru
<_d4vid> bazhang, hello
<_d4vid> bazhang, can you unban me there?
<bazhang> _d4vid, let me see the issue first
<Myrtti> whee bazhang to the rescue! morning bazhang, good night everyone else :-P
<Unit193> 'Night
<Fuchs> nighty Myrtti :3
<_d4vid> bazhang, issue was that i was +q first for a youtube link . and than i changed my nickname and artus ban me. where he then was just funny for a ban me
<bazhang> _d4vid, please be patient. I'm still checking the logs
<_d4vid> ok
<bazhang> what was your nick before
<_d4vid> _d4v_d
<_d4vid> he ban my host
<_d4vid> I think those people may not like the two have an access
<_d4vid> banen after every loss and mood
<_d4vid> *ban
<_d4vid> there is no check of the two could
<bazhang> _d4vid, I didn't see the original ban; was that for being offtopic?
#ubuntu-irc 2012-03-02
<_d4vid> bazhang, artus banned my host
<_d4vid> with a ubuntuhelp bot
<bazhang> _d4vid, yes I know. what was the original one for, as this was the second one.
<_d4vid> +q
<_d4vid> skai set on me +q
<bazhang> for what
<_d4vid> for youtube link
<_d4vid> then i quit and change my nickname to _d4v_d
<_d4vid> and artus ban me
<bazhang> ok
<bazhang> so not for nothing
<_d4vid> yes
<bazhang> first being offtopic/posting youtube; 2nd changing nick to avoid +q
<_d4vid> he say " i look that noboy -q you" and than ban me
<_d4vid> yes
<bazhang> was the +q removed? or did you change nick to get around it
<_d4vid> i get change my nickname
<bazhang> why
<_d4vid> but nobody -q me
<_d4vid> forgot i think
<bazhang> so you changed to get around the +q
<_d4vid> yes
<bazhang> ok
<bazhang> so please don't do that in future
<_d4vid> ok
<bazhang> come here if you have issues
<_d4vid> i still here.
<_d4vid> gotcha
<bazhang> and I know that local channels are a bit more relaxed about chat, but random youtube links seems a bit too much
<_d4vid> ok
<_d4vid> apologize for my behavior
<bazhang> try to join now
<_d4vid> thank you
<_d4vid> pity that you do not understand Russian
<bazhang> sure I do
<bazhang> just too lazy to switch kb setup
<_d4vid> to understand that what artus and skai do in a channel without control
<_d4vid> bazhang, i c
<_d4vid> bazhang, thank you
<bazhang> _d4vid, have fun
<bazhang> artus, you have a question? about removing _d4vid 's ban?
<artus> bazhang, bypassing penalty , 2.14 http://help.ubuntu.ru/terms/irc
<bazhang> artus, want to PM ?
<botfather> AlanBell: ah ok thnx .. will look a bit further into it ;]
<Unit193> tsimpson: Have you gotten a chance to remove the autojoin in ubot5 to #lubuntu?
<dholbach> good morning
<Unit193> Howdy.
<tsimpson> Unit193: it shouldn't autojoin, has it been or are you just checking?
<Unit193> I was just checking if I could remove the temp ban I put in place.
<tsimpson> ok, I just checked again and it's not set to join there any more
<Unit193> Great, I've already removed it.
<Unit193> Thank you.
<Fuchs> mooning
<_d4vid> re..
<Pici> Hm?
<AlanBell> hi issyl0
<issyl0> Hi all.
<issyl0> Can someone check if my Ubuntu membership has expired, please?
<issyl0> I have a feeling it has - Launchpad emailed me this morning saying I was no longer member of ubuntumembers on there.
<issyl0> I wouldn't like to renew my membership - I just haven't been active enough to justify doing so.  :-(
<AlanBell> I think it has indeed expired
<issyl0> Thanks.
<AlanBell> renewing is just pressing a button, there is no reapproval process as such
<AlanBell> it should have sent you an email with a click here to renew link on it
<issyl0> Yes.
<issyl0> It idd.
<issyl0> But I think that's a bit ridiculous.  I wouldn't be able to justify the renewal to myself, considering how painfully inactive I've been within the community of late.
<issyl0> Sorry.
<AlanBell> aww
<AlanBell> ok
<pleia2> membership recognises past contributions and it gives you membership for life, as long as you care enough to click renew you're welcome to it
<pleia2> I can readd you if you'd like
<issyl0> pleia2: Oh, right!
<issyl0> Can I renew my membership at any time, or does it have to be now?
<issyl0> </picking_and_choosing>
<AlanBell> well has to be nowish :)
<issyl0> OK.
 * issyl0 will think for 15 minutes.
<issyl0> OK, I'll click renew.  :-)
<issyl0> Nothing to lose.  :-)
<pleia2> issyl0: since you've already expired you can't click renew anymore, I'll add you back
<pleia2> there you go :)
<issyl0> pleia2: Ah, thanks!
<issyl0> :-)
<bobweaver> not sure if this is the right place but I would like to get a ubuntu cloak
<bobweaver> Here is my launchpad account https://launchpad.net/~josephjamesmills
<AlanBell> it is the right place bobweaver
<bobweaver> thanks AlanBell  can you help me out ?
<AlanBell> yes :)
<bobweaver> thanks you ! ...
<AlanBell> it all looks to be in order, staff, can we get an /ubuntu/member/bobweaver cloak please
<bobweaver> I can not wait to rep the community
<bobweaver> with a grand old cloak
<AlanBell> might be some time bobweaver, just hang about here and someone will sort it out
<bobweaver> thanks AlanBell  I got all the time in the world
 * Myrtti has a peek
 * bobweaver is just happy to just be a ubuntu member 
<Myrtti> wheee!
<Myrtti> congrats
<bobweaver> I can finally hand out cds downtown and say that I am a real ubuntu member \o/
<AlanBell> \o/ what a lovely cloak bobweaver
 * AlanBell claps Myrtti on her first cloaking
<Myrtti> *curtsies*
<bobweaver> Thanks! you all are Awesome I can not say it enough.  now what can I do to spread the joy that I have found from this OS
 * bobweaver has big plans for the states  
#ubuntu-irc 2012-03-04
<MonsterKiller> Hey, using the Encyclopedia, have a factoid i want to set but when i set it, it says it already means something. if i do "no X is Y" it says the factoid isnt known to it yet
<MonsterKiller> if i try to make it forget it, it says it doesnt exist yet
<MonsterKiller> :/
<_d4vid> bazhang, there?
<_d4vid> bazhang, iam wait about 4 days to -q me .. nothing happens
<_d4vid> bazhang, i can not send messages to channel
<_d4vid> bazhang, i mean #ubuntu-ru
<jpds> MonsterKiller: 'unforget' it and try changing it again.
<MonsterKiller> ah. ty
<MonsterKiller> :)
<Fuchs> pangolin: looking good
<pangolin> thank you for your help
<Fuchs> pangolin: I'd still recommend using SSL though
<pangolin> how do i go about doing that?
<Fuchs> Xchat it was?
<pangolin> yup
<Fuchs> I think it has a setting in the server configuration dialog. Are you directly connecting to freenode, or do you have a bouncer or such?
<pangolin> direct
<Fuchs> then there should be a checkbox in the server dialogue
<pangolin> I need to check the Accept invalid cert box also right?
<Fuchs> I sure hope our certs are valid :)
<Fuchs> but yes, depending on what system certs you have, why not.
<EvilResistance> the certs are valid, but yoiu need the root certs
<EvilResistance> on ubuntu, the root certs for freenode arent included for the cert authority
<EvilResistance> but the certs are indeed valid
<EvilResistance> in XChat, you need to put the SSL port in place of 6667.
<EvilResistance> then say "Connect to server via SSL"
<EvilResistance> and of course, tell it to ignore cert errors and what not
<pangolin> heh
<EvilResistance> for me, i just connect to my ZNC, doesnt matter if i use SSL or not, since the ZNC is connected to freenode with SSL :p
<EvilResistance> but that's me :P
<Fuchs> same for me, but SSL on both lines
<EvilResistance> indeed
<EvilResistance> same for me, too, but my phone doesnt like SSL for some reason
<EvilResistance> so...
<EvilResistance> for that only, i use non=SSL
<EvilResistance> but its rare i dont have my laptop, so :p
<Fuchs> pangolin: perfect now :)
<pangolin> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<pangolin> thanks again for the help Fuchs and you too EvilResistance
<EvilResistance> pangolin, yep
<JanC> ignoring SSL cert errors is bad  ;)
<EvilResistance> JanC, the alternative is updating the ca-certificates package with additional root certificates
<pangolin> I chose not to accept invalid certs
<EvilResistance> pangolin, you might run inot the random "I will randomly return an invalid cert" error, that is common with FreeNode
<EvilResistance> granted, it happens mor eoften with Windows, but it does occasionally happen on Ubuntu / Linux
<JanC> EvilResistance: you can also install a cert manually (after checking it is legit, of course)
<EvilResistance> JanC, indeed, but the ca-certificates package is missing key CA certs
<EvilResistance> i had to manually install the CA root certs for a legit SSL certification company
<JanC> to be honest, I think that package includes lots of non-legit CA keys  :P
<EvilResistance> :P
<JanC> most CA companies are a fraud
<EvilResistance> VeriSign is a fraud?
<Fuchs> pangolin: you're welcome
<JanC> yes
<EvilResistance> startcom ssl is a fraud?
<Fuchs> thanks for flying freenode, here is a bag of peanuts *hands*
<pangolin> salted?
<JanC> I got a VeriSign SSL cert for a not yet existing company once, so I don't trust them  :P
<EvilResistance> JanC, then take your prejudice out of here, VeriSign is a legit company.
<Fuchs> pangolin: no, due to legal actions from former passengers. But here is a small bag of salt, for your convenience *hands*
 * EvilResistance takes the unsalted peanuts
<JanC> "please fax the request on a letter with your company logo"
<EvilResistance> pangolin, i got a box of bags of salted, roasted peanuts.  here you go, have them all
<pangolin> much appreciated
<JanC> EvilResistance: Verisign has managed to sell Microsoft certs to a third party at least once...  :P
<JanC> seriously, they are NOT legit
<EvilResistance> JanC, idc?
<EvilResistance> i dont use VeriSign anyways
<JanC> many CA are sub-CA of VeriSign
 * Fuchs looks at the discussion and sneaks away, whistling innocently
<JanC> personally I prefer a private CA and an out-of-band way to check fingerprints on it
<JanC> or even a self-signed cert
 * EvilResistance pulls Fuchs back here using a graviton beam
<EvilResistance> JanC, StartSSL doesnt use VeriSign
<EvilResistance> they're their own :p;
 * Fuchs bites and walks away again
<JanC> EvilResistance: but how well do they check SSL cert applications?
<EvilResistance> JanC, there's three levels of certs:
<EvilResistance> domain only without individual verification
<EvilResistance> individual/owner verification (requires actual personal info)
<EvilResistance> and then full verification whcih includes business verification with tax records informations
<JanC> that doesn't give me a lot of confidence...  ;)
<EvilResistance> and you have to pay for the verification fo rhte first and second
<JanC> only the last one is maybe legit
<EvilResistance> the first one is free, but doesnt actually do anything
<EvilResistance> (the actual personal info needed includes IRS tax records if you're in the USA, as well as background checks)
<JanC> EvilResistance: but the first one will be accepted as legit by browsers etc.
<EvilResistance> you know, why yhe hell am I arguing this...
<EvilResistance> you want to not trust SSL, finbe
<EvilResistance> dont drag people into this argument though
<JanC> I trust the basics of SSL, I do not trust most CA
#ubuntu-irc 2013-02-25
<j^2> i was wondering if i could get a ubuntu host cloak, my lauchpad id is: https://launchpad.net/~jjasghar
<IdleOne> !membership | j^2
<ubottu> j^2: Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<j^2> ahh cool understandable
<j^2> thought i might try
<wickedpuppy> Hi , I would like to request for op for both hyperair and wickedpuppy in #ubuntu-sg , https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sg-team , hyperair is the team owner , Chow Loong Jin  , and I am one of the team administrators , billy am. Thanks
<AlanBell> hi wickedpuppy, thanks for that
<Tm_T> AlanBell: had an opportunity to do the job?
<AlanBell> flags #ubuntu-sg hyperair -Aiotv
<AlanBell> fail
<hyperair> haha
<hyperair> thanks
<AlanBell> both done now, thanks for getting the launchpad team sorted out
<hyperair> :) thanks for helping us regain access to the channel
<wickedpuppy> Thanks Alan
<CallingPanther> hello
#ubuntu-irc 2013-02-26
<CallingPanther> ugh
<k1l> CallingPanther: hi
<Logan_> Pici: Hey, are you around?
<Pici> Logan_: perhaps
<Logan_> I just became a MOTU/Ubuntu member/etc., so I was wondering if I could obtain a cloak.
<Logan_> @ubuntu/member/wikimedia.logan would be preferable, I think.
<Pici> I'd need to clear it with the other IRCCers, we don't often do dual cloaks
<Pici> but congrats nonetheless ;)
<Logan_> Haha, thanks. :)
<Logan_> Do you need a Wikimedia GC to approve, or something?
<Pici> We might
<Logan_> Pici: Is that all you need from me? :P
<CallingPanther> ..
<Logan_> Pici: Any updates on that dual cloak?
<danialbehzadi> Hey, anybody here?
<Fuchs> a few people, hi :)
<danialbehzadi> Fuchs: I wanted to ask some question about the ubuntu/member/nickname cloak
<Fuchs> yes, what would you like to ask about it?
<k1l> danialbehzadi: you need to be an ubuntu member to request one.
<k1l> !membership | danialbehzadi
<ubottu> danialbehzadi: Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<danialbehzadi> Fuchs: k1l: Yes, I am a member. I wanted to ask if I get one, it is always wear at my nick or I can put it on whenever I want to?
<Fuchs> danialbehzadi: it will be there whenever you are identified with nickserv
<Fuchs> cloaks, including project cloaks (as ubuntu/member is)  are not on/off switches
<k1l> danialbehzadi: it gets packed to your freenode account. so when you log into you it you get the cloak
<Fuchs> you are free to have a second, uncloaked account if you want (I don't see a usecase for that, but people have different needs)
<danialbehzadi> Fuchs: k1l: OK, thanks. I want to request for one. This is my Launchpad profile: https://launchpad.net/~dani.behzi
<Fuchs> danialbehzadi: right, I just need confirmation from one of the IRCC people
<k1l> danialbehzadi: ok, then we need the IRCC to confirm. just hang in here untill someone takes a look into here
<Fuchs> who all appear to be asleep. Bad IRCC ;p
<danialbehzadi> :D
<AlanBell> boo
<Fuchs> it is an AlanBell, what a lovely sight :)
<AlanBell> hi danialbehzadi, congratulations on becoming a member
<AlanBell> can you sort out a cloak please Fuchs :) /ubuntu/member/danialbehzadi
<Fuchs> Yes!
<danialbehzadi> AlanBell: hi Alan, thanks ;)
<AlanBell> woot \o/
<Fuchs> probably at least :)
<Fuchs> danialbehzadi: congratulations :)
<AlanBell> excellent, thanks Fuchs
<danialbehzadi> Fuchs: Thank you
<Unit193> Congrats.
<Fuchs> You're welcome  *takes back the bad IR CC and hands out cookies*
<danialbehzadi> Ain't ubottu an IRC bot? "ubottu has left the room (Quit: Ping timeout: 246 seconds)"
<AlanBell> they just took a break
<Unit193> ubottu: ping
<ubottu> pong
<ubottu> pong!
<Logan_> Fuchs: Could you maybe help me out with getting a cloak?
<Fuchs> Logan_: I am heading to bed, and the decision for a double cloak was not taken yet from the IRCC side as far as I have seen (might be wrong, then please poke a colleague)
<Logan_> Okay, cool. Thanks. :)
<Fuchs> we (staff) need an okay from both group contacts and we need to decide on it as well, can't say that we are very fond of them, but it is looked at on a per case base. But as long as I don't have the okay from them, I can't. Sorry.
#ubuntu-irc 2013-02-27
<arges> Hello. Can I get a cloak for my nick launchpad.net/~arges ? Thanks
 * Pici looks
 * Pici waves his magic wand
<Myrtti> hm?
<Myrtti> Pici: ?
<Pici> Myrtti: erry was waiting for a confirmation from the user
<Myrtti> oh, right
<Pici> er, s/user/arges/
<Pici> woo
<arges> Pici: thanks erry took care of it
<Pici> arges: yep, I asked her to apply the cloak.
<Myrtti> future reference, staff members who are on this channel when the requests are done, can usually respond quicker because they don't need to go to the user for the confirmation as they've already seen them ask.
<Myrtti> but w/e
<Pici> Myrtti: /me makes note
<Myrtti> provided the people asking are identified to their accounts when we check them.
<IdleOne> I suppose it is a little late now, but why not apply the cloak if you saw the request?
<Myrtti> I was in the middle of cooking and figured that if things are rolling with erry, it's better to let her to finish it rather than me dabble with my mobile phone on the subject when it's more prone to errors
<Pici> Logan_: do you happen to know of a wikimdia gc?
<Logan_> dungodung, Barras, and PeterSymonds are the Wikimedia GCs.
<Barras> Hello.
<Logan_> Pici: ^
<IdleOne> AlanBell ^
<Pici> sorry, had a little impromptu meeting in my office, so I had to pay attentionm
<TheLordOfTime> correct me if i'm wrong, but isn't dual cloaking discouraged?
<TheLordOfTime> from freenode's perspective
<TheLordOfTime> (not the groups' perspective)
<Myrtti> well, kinda
<Myrtti> *blushes*
<Pici> Barras: Would it be okay if we gave Logan_ an ubuntu/member/wikimedia.logan cloak?
<Barras> Pici: Sure.
<Barras> I see no problems for that.
<Pici> Myrtti: Would you care to action that?
<Myrtti> Logan_: is there a particular reason why you want a dual cloak?
<Logan_> To show that I'm still committed to Wikimedia? (/me shrugs)
<Barras> Myrtti: Can you set the cloak please, you've the approval of both GCs here :)
<Myrtti> ẅell I realise I'm a bad person to preach on the subject since I've got a dual cloak myself, but unless you've got a good reason - other than just 'I want it' - staff usually (should) decline requests for dual cloaks, unless the other cloak is for pdpc donations or freenode staff cloaks.
<TheLordOfTime> which is why i asked whether freenode discourages dual cloaks
<TheLordOfTime> since i ran into that issue setting up a dual cloak for a trekweb user, and since then i've said "no dual cloaks" for trekweb's cloaks.
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<Logan_> Myrtti: I'd like to show my commitment to FLOSS software/information in both areas, and I believe that Ubuntu and Wikimedia have similar goals in terms of openness and thus are compatible with each other.
<IdleOne> My vote don't count here but +1
<Myrtti> Logan_: that still distills down to what I described I'm afraid.
<Logan_> If this poses to be too much of an issue, I'll just do the Ubuntu cloak.
<Myrtti> Pici: ^
<Pici> Myrtti: if you would please :)
<Myrtti> double checking one more thing
<Myrtti> or a two
<Myrtti> Pici: I'm afraid I'll need to ask you for a few things, would you want it to be logan or Logan? and since the username has an underscore in it, please be aware that there is a possibility (however unlikely) that it might clash with some other Ubuntu member with a cloak with accountname Logan* (where * is a character we don't allow in cloaks)
<Logan_> Myrtti: Lowercase, please, as that seems to be the trend.
<Logan_> And I am aware of that possibility.
<Fuchs> (it is a GC decision, not user decision)
<Pici> Myrtti: lowercase, and I don't think we have a 'logan' or 'logan*' so without the underscore is fine.
<Logan_> er, oops
<Pici> Fuchs: could you please action it? Myrtti tells me shes off to sleepyland
<Fuchs> Yes, she already poked me :)
<Fuchs> and I am already at it
<Fuchs> I just had to get nickserv to like me, it is now set. Congratulations, Logan_
<Logan_> Awesome, thanks everyone. :)
<Pici> :)
#ubuntu-irc 2013-02-28
<escott> ubot2` is still broken in #ubuntu-beginners. can someone please tell him to forget about maverick
<IdleOne> escott: we have to wait for jpds to do it, he owns ubot2`
<escott> ok
<escott> thanks, just wanted to make sure the message got through. poor bot is still pining for his eol distribution
<Unit193> tsimpson: I know we've talked about this before, and I agree with you, but for the time being would you mind if someone simply muted the one bot and joined an updated clone?  (Mine or another, either way)
<tsimpson> Unit193: do you have a clone you want to bring in?
<Unit193> I can, the PackageInfo plugin is slightly different, but about the same.  You had said that you would rather fix ubot2, which I agree with.  This would be a fix until then, though.
<tsimpson> true, I'd rather ubot2 be fixed, but it looks like that's not going to happen any time soon
<lubotu3> In lubotu3, sealman said: are you moslem? it is greetting
<varunendra_> Can I have a member cloak please - my LP page is https://launchpad.net/~varunendra
<Tm_T> varunendra_: let's see...
<varunendra_> :)
<Tm_T> staff could we have varundera an ubuntu member cloak please?
<Tm_T> varunendra even
<Tm_T> coffee ->
<varunendra_> My teachers always had a problem pronouncing my name ;)
<niko> done
<varunendra_> the cloak?
<Tm_T> niko: thanks
<Tm_T> varunendra_: yes
<varunendra_> Yay! Thanks !! :D
<lubotu3> In lubotu3, emzi said: !shred is A utility for overwriting files. It can be use to erase your hard data safety and completely!
<Myrtti> that's not entirely true
<Myrtti> on another topic, would it be ok to IRCC if I'd have the Ubuntu dual cloak dropped from me? it sometimes poses a hindrance since people assume I'm biased when I'm trying to act neutral
<Pici> Myrtti: sure.
 * AlanBell doesn't think Myrtti is at all biased, but is fine with the cloak change
<IdleOne> AlanBell: of course you wouldn't, you're also an Ubuntu member :P
<IdleOne> We stick together no matter how wrong we might be
 * AlanBell decides to find out how wrong he can be before that stops being true
<IdleOne> heh
<IdleOne> I got your back brother
<IdleOne> till the bitter end
#ubuntu-irc 2013-03-01
<xnox> AlanBell: someone was once expelled from ubuntu community ;-)
<AlanBell> yeah, I know
<AlanBell> broke one of my scripts when that happened
<mhall119> hello all, I need to get some IRC channels created for UDS
<mhall119> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5576937/ is the list
<mhall119> AlanBell: ^^
<IdleOne> working on it
<IdleOne> mhall119: all 9 channels have been set up and UbuntuIrcCouncil has been given access to channel.
<IdleOne> channels*
<IdleOne> mhall119: if you need anyone specific added to the access lists feel free to PM me details. I would be glad to assist.
<mhall119> thanks IdleOne
<IdleOne> mhall119: you are also added to all 9 channels as a Founder. I believe that is all you need to request logbots from rt AT ubuntu.com
<mhall119> IdleOne: just file an RT and ask that a logbot be added?
<IdleOne> I believe so.
<mhall119> ok,thanks
<IdleOne> make one rt for all the channels (like I needed to tell you that ) :)
<IdleOne> or you could be mean and send them 9 lol
<AlanBell> thanks IdleOne
<AlanBell> mhall119: we don't normally log the uds channels using the normal logbot
<AlanBell> because they are only there for a week
 * AlanBell wanted to not do it at all and use etherpad chat so the chat is linked to the event
<IdleOne> AlanBell: no problem, do I need to add any other accounts to the ACL. I also added *!*@ubuntu/member/*
<AlanBell> IdleOne: should be fine as is
<IdleOne> k
<IdleOne> what is normally used to log the irc channels?
<IdleOne> for UDS*
<mhall119> IdleOne: can you also add #ubuntu-uds-foundations-1 please?
<mhall119> AlanBell: do we normally log IRC at all for UDS?
<IdleOne> mhall119: done.
<mhall119> thanks IdleOne
<AlanBell> mhall119: um, dunno, I think some people have put up logs or there have been other bots doing it
<Unit193> udsbot
<mhall119> I think it's important that they be logged now, with everything being online
<AlanBell> sure, I am not telling you to not ask IS for a log bot :)
<AlanBell> just that we didn't do it before
<IdleOne> conceivably these channels will stay the same for multiple OnlineUDS, having ubuntulog in them would not be a problem with adding/removing the bots
<IdleOne> bot*
<TheLordOfTime> what're channel policies (#ubuntu and similar support channels) regarding asking for remote-connections-for-support?
<IdleOne> We discourage both the helper and helpee from doing so. never know who might not have the best of intentions.
<IdleOne> TheLordOfTime: after the approriate warnings to the helpee, it is their machine and they can chose to allow access to whomever they please i suppose.
<TheLordOfTime> are those written anywhere?
<TheLordOfTime> (although the info you told me I agree with)
<IdleOne> This falls under the "common sense" section of being a good helper.
<IdleOne> it is never wise to give sudo access to someone you don't know
<IdleOne> asking for sudo access of someone you don't know is also not wise
<IdleOne> there is a HelpersGuide on the ubuntu wiki. not sure if it covers this specific issue
<IdleOne> I don't have the link handy
<IdleOne> but like I said, common sense :)
 * TheLordOfTime googles.
<TheLordOfTime> Indeed, i'm surprised so many people don't have it...
<TheLordOfTime> ... crap i actually said that in a logged channel... *facedesk*
<ubot5> ogra_ called the ops in #ubuntu-touch ()
#ubuntu-irc 2013-03-02
<El-Beji> how can i wear cloak??
<tsimpson> !cloak | El-Beji
<ubottu> El-Beji: To get any kind of cloak (ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page, for unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<El-Beji> ubottu : this is my launchpad page how can proceed now??
<El-Beji> https://launchpad.net/~waelchargui92
<topyli> El-Beji: are you an ubuntu member? your launchpad page doesn't say
<topyli> !membership
<ubottu> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
#ubuntu-irc 2014-02-24
<MooDoo> morning all
#ubuntu-irc 2014-02-25
<disc0tech> Hello, can I (LP: adam-disc0tech) request a ubuntu cloak please?
<hggdh> disc0tech: you have to be an Ubuntu member to request an ubuntu cloak, sorry
<hggdh> disc0tech: please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<disc0tech> oh ok
#ubuntu-irc 2014-02-26
<MooDoo> hello all
<Tm_T> MooDoo: your nick remind me of swedish ice hockey team modo (:
<rww> it reminds me of moocow
<MooDoo> back in the days, and yes I sound old, I was VooDoo, but when I tried to register the nick it was taken, then someone in my regular channel ubuntu-uk went moooooooooo so I changed it lol
<MooDoo> sad story of the day #1
<jussi> haha
<jussi> I stole this nick from some dude in denmark who left irc for like a year so i figured he didnt want it anymore :=)
<jussi> I also own the "android" nick...
<MooDoo> cool
<rww> i didn't steal this nick from anyone because i am original
<rww> nobody tell rwg i said that
<MooDoo> psst is the channel logged? ;)
 * jussi notes this is -irc and we should go somewhere else  :P
<MooDoo> lol join #naughtystep ;)
<jussi> pffffft
<rww> jussi: not like anything else happens in here except for cloak requests
 * jussi goes back to -uk
<jussi> rww: but, but but!!!
<MooDoo> rww: it's quite interesting for me to watch the daily procedings :)
<rww> unfortunately i'm not an Ubuntu Member, so I can't kickban myself for being offtopic
<jussi> rww: you want me to help you out with that? :P
<MooDoo> rww: me neither but I'm working on it.
<rww> jussi: you're not on the IRC Council any more, sorry :P
<rww> (yes, I know what you actually meant)
<MooDoo> I want on the council eventually :D
<rww> i wouldn't recommend it
<MooDoo> might as well make my future intensions known lo
<rww> IRCC is basically "herd goats that occasionally start biting each other and get shouted by your bosses when they poop on the carpet"
<rww> the goats that is
<elky> that's good that we know now, we can start treating your affliction early.
<MooDoo> lol :D
<MooDoo> I'm a sucker for punishment
<rww> although now i'm imagining pleia`2 trolling #ubuntu and it is *hilarious*
<MooDoo> sneak attack while she's at scale? ;)
<rww> she's not at SCaLE any more :P
<rww> (I should know, I was there)
<MooDoo> lol I know it's finished :) I was messing
<rww> probably has conference flu by now though
<rww> i thankfully avoided it *fingers crossed*
<MooDoo> hehe I'll wait for her facebook sniffle update :)
<AlanBell> o/ MooDoo
<MooDoo> hello AlanBell :)
<MooDoo> and how is AlanBell this morning?
<lunapersa>  Hey can I have a Ubuntu Member cloak please?
<elacheche> Any OP here?
<Tm_T> hi
<lunapersa> hi
<Tm_T> lunapersa: could you please link to your launchpad profile?
<lunapersa> https://launchpad.net/~hammouda-mariam
<MooDoo> congrats lunapersa :)
<lunapersa> Thank you MooDoo
<lunapersa> :)
<lunapersa> Tm_T, is every thing ok?
<Tm_T> lunapersa: congrats from me too
<lunapersa> Thanks Tm_T  :D
<Tm_T> staff, could you please provide ubuntu/member cloak for lunapersa
<elacheche> Tm_T, an OP from here need to ask an OP from #freenode to change the cloak :) #ubuntu-irc OPs can't do that by them selves.. That's why I was asking about the OP
 * niko is looking
<Tm_T> elacheche: we have freenode staff members here, which is why I asked staff here, if noone volunteer in here I will proceed poking any active staff (:
<niko> ubuntu/member/lunapersa or hammouda-mariam ?
 * Tm_T tickles niko
<elacheche> Didn't know that Tm_T :p x)
<lunapersa> the first one
<Tm_T> lunapersa: would latter be ok to you?
<lunapersa> ubuntu/member/lunapersa
<niko> Tm_T: is it ok ?
<Tm_T> niko: considering that's also name (if not username) in launchpad, I'm ok with it
<MooDoo> yay
<Tm_T> thank you very much (:
<elacheche> lunapersa, you're cloacked now :p :D congrats :)
<niko> lunapersa: congrats
<lunapersa> Thanks niko,  elacheche :D
<elacheche> thx Tm_T niko MooDoo for the help :)
<MooDoo> You're most welcome, even though I didn't do a lot lol
<lunapersa> :D :D
<MooDoo> moral support that's what I'll say it was :D
<MooDoo> that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it
<DJones> MooDoo: Wait till they get to know you, then they'll realise you left the "im" of "moral" :)
<MooDoo> DJones: shush you, they like me here :)
<DJones> s/like/know/
<DJones> :)
<MooDoo> ;)
<DJones> Anyway back to printing payslips and waiting for money to go into my bank
<MooDoo> have fun
<DJones> Oh will, specially as some of the money going to me is earmarked for a laptop
<MooDoo> ooo nice, I've just had to spend some money on microsoft office for the wife [no libre office isn't good enough]
<DJones> That reminds me I need to check the price of office
<MooDoo> DJones: 3£7.99 a month for home premium
#ubuntu-irc 2014-02-27
<LjL> The IRCC have determined that I should leave the IRC Team, and I will not be an operator any longer. It has been nice to be around for these years, at least with some of you. Have fun. Logs of the discussion that led to this decision will be released on the Ubuntu IRC mailing list.
<MooDoo> morning all
<AlanBell> morning MooDoo
<MooDoo> morning AlanBell how are you/
<AlanBell> a little tired
<MooDoo> :( oh dear :(
<IdleOne> We kept him up half the night
<MooDoo> oh dear, what's happening in here ;)
<Alchimista> is there any op of #ubuntu around?
<IdleOne> how can I help you Alchimista
<Alchimista> IdleOne: i think there is no more need. There was a guest user on #ubuntu with unapropriate conversation on pvt, but left already
<IdleOne> ok, well if they return please feel free to join #ubuntu-ops and report.
<Alchimista> ok, thanks
<IdleOne> welcome
<DJones> Alchimista: Out of interest, who was the user, it may be one that we've seen before
<Alchimista> [12:54] <-- Guest79406 (~administr@213.73.1.2) deixou este servidor (Quit: Ex-Chat).
<DJones> Thanks
<Alchimista> this is a logged channel, not sure if putting an ip was a good idea, neverless, it can be usefull for future references. he basicly started a pvt chat just has i logged in and tryed to start a conversation about sex. My first thought was that it may be a bot
<DJones> Its not one that seems to have been an issue in the past (as far as I can see), probably just one off, but at least we're aware of it for the future
<IdleOne> Alchimista: #ubuntu is also logged so the ip was recorded when they joined there
<Alchimista> sure, that's why i came to report it. it was pvt and provably many of newbies on channel hasn't any idea on how to deal with it
<MooDoo> have I missed the excitement?
<Unit193> IdleOne: ubuntulog doesn't log joins/quits/parts and IIRC mode changes/kicks.
<IdleOne> ah yeah
#ubuntu-irc 2014-02-28
<jose> ubot2`: nick ubot2
<ubot2`> jose: Error: You don't have the admin capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<ubot2`> Factoid 'nick ubot2' not found
<jose> tsimpson: is it possible to load the nickcapture plugin on ubot2?
<Unit193> I think the nick is one of the smaller problems.
<Unit193> ubot2`: info firefox
<ubot2`> 'maverick' is not a valid distribution:
<Unit193> ubot2`: info firefox saucy
<ubot2`> 'saucy' is not a valid distribution:
<jose> whoops
<jose> ubottu: info firefox
<jose> !info firefox
<ubot2`> 'maverick' is not a valid distribution:
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 27.0.1+build1-0ubuntu0.13.10.1 (saucy), package size 30055 kB, installed size 61747 kB
<jose> that needs to be updated
<IdleOne> jose: ping jpds about ubot2`
<jose> well, I think you just did :P
<IdleOne> ubot2`: nick ubot2
<ubot2`> IdleOne: Error: You don't have the admin capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<ubot2`> Factoid 'nick ubot2' not found
<IdleOne> :/
<Unit193> ubot2`: user list
<ubot2`> Unit193: andol, ayrton, Cation_H, CyL, hateball, JoseeAntonioR, jpds, khanh_coltech, macer1, MaWaLe, MrTux_HDB, Nafallo, Philip5, progfou, purity^, Sebastien, Ursinha, yeager, and zj3t3mju
<ubot2`> Factoid 'user list' not found
<Unit193> Well that's fun.
<jose> :P
<Unit193> defaultcapability remove user.register
<MooDoo> hello all
<Unit193> Moooooo.
<MooDoo> :)
<bkerensa> AlanBell: Hey I just wanted to give a heads up that I am giving up my Ubuntu IRC cloak so I can switch to a Firefox Team cloak
<bkerensa> AlanBell: Freenode suggested I should let you know since you guys track cloaks
<hggdh> bkerensa: thank you, acted on
<AlanBell> bkerensa: thanks for that, now, what firefox os handset should I get?
<AlanBell> huwawei y300 looks good
<AlanBell> dunno if it will only work on the Y300II later this year or if a current model will do
<bkerensa> AlanBell: Idk there are so many nice ones the Huawei is nice or the ZTE Open C but ZTE borked stuff so maybe avoid them
<bkerensa> I'm getting a tablet next week
<bkerensa> :D
<AlanBell> I want a bit more dots than the 320x480 screens
<bkerensa> yeah
<AlanBell> Fire S also sounds good, but that won't be out for ages it seems
#ubuntu-irc 2014-03-01
<IdleOne> bkerensa: what does relman mean?
<IdleOne> just curious
<bkerensa> IdleOne: Release Management
<IdleOne> ah
<IdleOne> thanks
<bkerensa> I'm the Firefox Nightly Release Manager
#ubuntu-irc 2014-03-02
<basil> Hi
<jose> hello, basil
<Unit193> Howdy.
<basil> I can't get my new isntallation of Ubuntu to connect to the Internet - any chance of some advice please?
<jose> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jose> whoops
<Unit193> You are in the wrong channel, you want to /join #ubuntu
<jose> support
<jose> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<Unit193> jose: ussse words.
<Unit193> :P
<jose> Unit193: looks like I finally need some rest :P
<basil> thanks
<Unit193> jose: Don't do it!  They get you when you sleep!
<Unit193> basil: Sure.
 * jose starts snoring
#ubuntu-irc 2015-02-24
<MasterPiece> We have an annoying entity in #ubuntu-ir 
<MasterPiece> MortezaE , Which is talking about girls and sex with "kaplan" and "alireza_"
<MasterPiece> I tell them that IRC is nor a chatroom, but they don't care.
<Unit193> Seems your OPs there are ebrahim, AliTarihi, a_skywalker, MehdiHassanpour, sorena, MohammadBoozary, NarbeH, narcislinux, Nixoeen, ROSHA, and the default freenode staff one.
#ubuntu-irc 2016-02-29
<Unit193> hggdh: I presume you got what you needed from wx1?
<hggdh> Unit193: actually, I need more... can we chat?
<Unit193> 'Course.
#ubuntu-irc 2016-03-01
<pavlushka> Hi, if its possible to get an Ubuntu cloak?
<dax> pavlushka: link your LaunchPad profile, please :)
<pavlushka> dax: https://launchpad.net/~pavelsayekat
<dax> !membership
<ubottu> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/NewMember
<dax> pavlushka: Ubuntu only offers freenode cloaks for Ubuntu Members. See the link above for more info on that (and let me know if I misdiagnosed and you are one)
<pavlushka> dax: no, you r right, lets see if I can make myself eligible, thanx
<dax> alrighty :)
<MooDoo> hello all
<nhandler> The wiki lists AlanBell as the contact for Meetingology, but is anyone else in here capable of controlling the channels it is in?
<k1l_> i dont know if its Pici or if its the canonical server guys
<Pici> k1l_: I can prod it
<Mikaela> I also have "owner" access.
<nhandler> Pici: Can you remove it from #ubuntu-classroom? I am in the process of shutting down that channel.
<Unit193> nhandler: Did ubuntulog get banforwarded to #ubuntu from one of those channels, btw?
<nhandler> Unit193: It was only in #ubuntu-classroom, and I had Canonical remove it from the channel already (I haven't closed that channel yet)
<Unit193> Noticed two in #ubuntu is the only reason I asked.
<Mikaela> nhandler: should be done now
<Pici> Mikaela: thanks
<Pici> I was just about to ask you about it :)
<Mikaela> :)
<nhandler> Unit193: There were 2 in #ubuntu-classroom as well. Not sure what is going on with that (if it is intentional for redundancy or just a ghost).
<nhandler> Thanks Mikaela
<Mikaela> You're welcome
#ubuntu-irc 2016-03-05
<exedore6> would anyone be able to let me know why I'm banned from #ubuntu, and what I can do to make things right?
<elacheche_anis> Hey! Anyone from the IRC Council here!
<elacheche_anis> I'd like to add meetingology to my LoCo meeting channel, can someone guide me how to do that?
<Mikaela> elacheche_anis: which channel?
<elacheche_anis> Hey Mikaela
<elacheche_anis> #ubuntu-tn-meeting
<Mikaela> elacheche_anis: it should be there now
<elacheche_anis> Thank you Mikaela :)
<Mikaela> you're welcome
<elacheche_anis> :)
#ubuntu-irc 2017-03-01
<Unit193> ↑ Saw him start up in another channel.
<setuid> Drums? Were there orcs?
<setuid> 'Drums… drums… in the deep.' 'We cannot get out. A shadow moves in the dark.'
<Unit193> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-irc/2017-February/001876.html is worth linking here.
#ubuntu-irc 2018-02-26
<nicebu> just for logs: https://pastebin.com/nmdRUY6h   -   dax aka rww aka ro aka pweh aka rw aka dax_ doxed  Robert William Wall robert@rww.name robertlikesturtles@gmail.com freenode operator ubuntu
<nicebu> just for logs: https://pastebin.com/nmdRUY6h   -   dax aka rww aka ro aka pweh aka rw aka dax_ doxed  Robert William Wall robert@rww.name robertlikesturtles@gmail.com freenode operator ubuntu
<nicebu> dox reason: being an asshole to freenode users
<guy51> https://pastebin.com/nmdRUY6h - THIS IS INFO ON DAX RWW PUNCH HIM FOR BEING UNPOLITE ONCE MEETING ON THE STREET
#ubuntu-irc 2018-02-27
<fabio_cc> hi el, news about #ubuntu-it-touch and #ubuntu-it-phone? did you took a decision about those channels?
<el> fabio_cc: they've been closed a while, i thought i sent you a memo
<fabio_cc> el, no, i did not receive any memos
<el> oh, well the owner has clearly changed, the channels are no longer listed and they're only still around so they cannot be reregistered.
<el> it was done over 15 weeks ago
<fabio_cc> ok, I already knew that. I thought it was a temporary measure and that those channels would have been dropped
<fabio_cc> el, howewer, it's the same thing, for me
<el> you are wanting to do something with the channels now?
<fabio_cc> el, no, I don't want
<el> ok, so you're ok with them being registered but unlisted and not wanting change from this?
<fabio_cc> el, yes, it's the best thing
<el> ok excellent
<fabio_cc> el, thank you for the support :)
#ubuntu-irc 2018-02-28
<bigon> hey, since I'm not really active in ubuntu, could it be possible to disable my cloak?
<dax> bigon: yep. do you want me to switch it to an unaffiliated cloak or switch it to no cloak at all?
<bigon> unaffiliated could be nice :)
<dax> bigon: alrighty, done :)
<dax> el: cloak change, update records, etc. ^
<bigon> thx
#ubuntu-irc 2018-03-01
<bashfulrobot> Good day. I am a new Ubuntu member (as of about 5 minutes ago). I was told that I could apply for the IRC cloak within this channel. Anything special I need to provide beyond this message?
<bashfulrobot> (thank you)
<wxl> did tsimonq2 already add you to the members team, bashfulrobot ?
<bashfulrobot> wxl: he did
<wxl> bashfulrobot: and what's your lp id again?
<bashfulrobot> bashfulrobot
<wxl> which makes sense :)
<bashfulrobot> :-)
<wxl> that said, one of the high ranking muckety mucks will be around eventually to fix you up
<bashfulrobot> If you need it: https://launchpad.net/~bashfulrobot
<bashfulrobot> NP
<bashfulrobot> I am not in a rush - I just wanted to request before I forgot to do it
<tsimonq2> Wasaaaaap
<tsimonq2> :)
<bashfulrobot> :-)
<tsimonq2> wxl: Yes dear, I did add him
<Unit193> Now we just need to find staff.
<Unit193> dax: You look active!  Can you set ubuntu/member/bashfulrobot on bashfulrobot?
 * dax looks
<Unit193> Thanks.
<dax> np
<Unit193> bashfulrobot: Cloaked.
 * bashfulrobot extends thanks.
#ubuntu-irc 2018-03-03
<Cheguacamole> Hello I was told to provide my launchpad member page to get an ubuntu member cloak
<Cheguacamole> How would I provide this, and who to exactly
<Cheguacamole> send.firefox.com?
<Cheguacamole> maybe it was just joking, seems weird to provide email addy to remain anonymous :)
<hggdh> Cheguacamole: if you have been approved as an Ubuntu member, then yes, we can check on it and request a cloak
<hggdh> Cheguacamole: but (1) you are not identified to chanserv (Freenode); (2) I do not understand what it is about email address
<Cheguacamole> hi hggdh
<Cheguacamole> i keep dropping off today, my internet's been a bit dicey
<Cheguacamole> but i am registered with freenode
<Cheguacamole> in ubuntu they said we could get a cloak from in this room, if we had shown you our launchpad page
<Cheguacamole> here is what their bot Ubottu told us: "...detailed at https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration - For Ubuntu member cloaks, then ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your Launchpad page. For unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode. See also !membership"
<Cheguacamole> Is happy to affiliate :D
<Unit193> !membership
<ubottu> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/NewMember
<Cheguacamole> Oh I see. Right, yes I had wanted to ask if there were further conditions but it's very busy so thought had better ask in here. Sorry to have wasted your time, I'll just keep having a VPN which is probably better for my general security in most regards anyway.
<Unit193> VPN is far better than a cloak, as the latter doesn't really hide your IP well.
<Cheguacamole> Great news, thank you
